# What "Not RM" bag are you using today?



## Shelby33

Hayden Harnett havana hobo


----------



## LipglossedX

I like this thread - it's fun to see other bags too!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> I like this thread - it's fun to see other bags too!


Yeah I like to see what other RM fans like!


----------



## Antonia

Thank you for starting this thread Shelby!  We needed it!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Hayden Harnett havana hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006184
> View attachment 5006186


BTW, this purple is so beautiful!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> BTW, this purple is so beautiful!!


Thanks! I already miss GA though...


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Hayden Harnett havana hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006184
> View attachment 5006186


Beautiful  This pics make me want a purple one and yellow!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Hayden Harnett havana hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006184
> View attachment 5006186


ooooooo


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Beautiful  This pics make me want a purple one and yellow!


What about this?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> What about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006473


Pretty!!!


----------



## Antonia

Here is my Tano....I think it's the Minilisa with a front pocket.   From what I've read, the Analisa is a lot bigger.   From what I remember, this size here is more than likely a Minilisa.   Oh well, it was only $25 so I can't complain!!


----------



## JenJBS

My HG purse. Givenchy Antigona in oil slick. Sorry it's not the best pic. Oil slick finish is hard to photograph well - at least for me. Carried my cute little Gucci coin purse inside the Antigona.


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> My HG purse. Givenchy Antigona in oil slick. Sorry it's not the best pic. Oil slick finish is hard to photograph well - at least for me. Carried my cute little Gucci coin purse inside the Antigona.
> 
> View attachment 5006756
> View attachment 5006757



OMG! So shiny and fun!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> My HG purse. Givenchy Antigona in oil slick. Sorry it's not the best pic. Oil slick finish is hard to photograph well - at least for me. Carried my cute little Gucci coin purse inside the Antigona.
> 
> View attachment 5006756
> View attachment 5006757


Oh wow,  that's really nice!!!


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> OMG! So shiny and fun!



Thank you!   



Antonia said:


> Oh wow,  that's really nice!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Here is my Tano....I think it's the Minilisa with a front pocket.   From what I've read, the Analisa is a lot bigger.   From what I remember, this size here is more than likely a Minilisa.   Oh well, it was only $25 so I can't complain!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006531
> View attachment 5006532
> View attachment 5006533
> View attachment 5006534
> View attachment 5006535


Tanos are such great bags, I used to have two, but they both had the orange lining. I like the purple much better!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Tanos are such great bags, I used to have two, but they both had the orange lining. I like the purple much better!!!


Thanks...me too!  I am thinking of using some shoe cream to recolor it as it's very distressed and faded, which is normal for 'crash' leather (what this leather is called..or crunch leather) but I'd like it to be a deeper black!


----------



## Shelby33

Yesterday I did switch back to my GA MAB.. . But today I will try to use this all day.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thanks...me too!  I am thinking of using some shoe cream to recolor it as it's very distressed and faded, which is normal for 'crash' leather (what this leather is called..or crunch leather) but I'd like it to be a deeper black!


Does it have a bit of a glaze to it?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Does it have a bit of a glaze to it?


Yes, it does but some areas are more worn and less glazed from age.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Yes, it does but some areas are more worn and less glazed from age.


On my purple haze bag I had trouble getting the shoe cream to stay on as it was a heavy glaze. Just an FYI.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Yesterday I did switch back to my GA MAB.. . But today I will try to use this all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5007566



Pretty bag and I like all the colors and textures in your photo backgrounds!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> On my purple haze bag I had trouble getting the shoe cream to stay on as it was a heavy glaze. Just an FYI.


Oh I see!  Well, honestly, this bag is so distressed I feel like anything you put on it, the leather will absorb it right in-lol!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Pretty bag and I like all the colors and textures in your photo backgrounds!


Thanks! I don't think I've taken any pictures in this room before? If you can call it a room? It's a tiny room with an indoor grill I can't wait to use, but due to Covid we haven't had the chimneys cleaned yet. But anyway thank you for the compliment!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! I don't think I've taken any pictures in this room before? If you can call it a room? It's a tiny room with an indoor grill I can't wait to use, but due to Covid we haven't had the chimneys cleaned yet. But anyway thank you for the compliment!



Indoor grill sounds fun!!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Indoor grill sounds fun!!


In the RE listing, they had a picture for this room, than another picture of grilled chicken on a plate. I guess for people who can't think of something to grill? I just thought it was so strange.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> In the RE listing, they had a picture for this room, than another picture of grilled chicken on a plate. I guess for people who can't think of something to grill? I just thought it was so strange.



That is pretty funny! (and so random for a house listing)


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> That is pretty funny! (and so random for a house listing)


I was wondering if the chicken came with the house.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Yesterday I did switch back to my GA MAB.. . But today I will try to use this all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5007566


I love how you arranged the finished tassels!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! I don't think I've taken any pictures in this room before? If you can call it a room? It's a tiny room with an indoor grill I can't wait to use, but due to Covid we haven't had the chimneys cleaned yet. But anyway thank you for the compliment!


A lot of houses in our neighborhood had the indoor grills. Maybe it was popular back in the day. Especially during bad weather.


----------



## samfalstaff

Tod's Leather Pashmy (almost, but not quite, as soft as stonewash)


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> A lot of houses in our neighborhood had the indoor grills. Maybe it was popular back in the day. Especially during bad weather.


OMG I would love an indoor grill!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Tod's Leather Pashmy (almost, but not quite, as soft as stonewash)
> 
> View attachment 5008084



This looks soft - is it a hobo?


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> This looks soft - is it a hobo?


Yes! I like to pet it like my SW bags!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I love how you arranged the finished tassels!


Oh I had to go look, I hadn't even noticed that!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Tod's Leather Pashmy (almost, but not quite, as soft as stonewash)
> 
> View attachment 5008084


I want one of these someday!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> OMG I would love an indoor grill!!!


I refuse to cook hamburgers on the stove, it makes such a mess!! So hopefully soon we'll be able to use it! (I don't even know how to use the damn thing!)


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> A lot of houses in our neighborhood had the indoor grills. Maybe it was popular back in the day. Especially during bad weather.


Probably, and VT has long winters!


----------



## shesnochill

My LIEBESKIND Berlin backpacks!  

@Jeepgurl76 knows about my search for the black one / how much I’ve been using these. Haha


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> My Liebeskind backpacks!
> 
> Carrie knows how much I’ve been using these lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008326
> View attachment 5008327


I remember a few years ago I was obsessed with their washed leather handbags...OMG!!


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> My Liebeskind backpacks!
> 
> Carrie knows how much I’ve been using these lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008326
> View attachment 5008327


Beautiful!!


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> I remember a few years ago I was obsessed with their washed leather handbags...OMG!!




You know them!!


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> You know them!!


I know them, I never had one but I know the leather is incredible!


----------



## shesnochill

I was on the hunt for this black one daily!!

Literally had notifications and alerts and searched manually every single day on Poshmark. Haha


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> What about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006473




I love this green....


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> I love this green....


Me too!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Me too!




I have that Green Apple Balenciaga on my wishlist.. haha


----------



## Shelby33

Inside vs. in garage
	

		
			
		

		
	




Really need another one of these.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Inside vs. in garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009853
> View attachment 5009854
> 
> Really need another one of these.


The leather looks divine!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> The leather looks divine!!!


It really is. I've had 4 HH bags in the past (but never tried this one) and the leather is amazing, usually lamb but goat was also used. I did order the brown with the woven flap but I don't think she will ever ship, so I got the black one. I will have to cover up the contrast stitching though!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Inside vs. in garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009853
> View attachment 5009854
> 
> Really need another one of these.


Ahhhh, you are making me want to get this! But I have literally no room for it!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Ahhhh, you are making me want to get this! But I have literally no room for it!


You can store it somewhere...


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> You can store it somewhere...


I could store it on my arm!


----------



## Shelby33

Changed bags because I just got another Havana it's even nicer than the purple one. From 2006.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I could store it on my arm!


You can also store bags inside other bags. When I moved I put my MAMs in my MABs.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Changed bags because I just got another Havana it's even nicer than the purple one. From 2006.
> View attachment 5012914


Love ❤️ I really like the weave pattern on the flap


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> You can also store bags inside other bags. When I moved I put my MAMs in my MABs.


Good idea!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Changed bags because I just got another Havana it's even nicer than the purple one. From 2006.
> View attachment 5012914


That leather does look nice! How does it compare to some RM bags you have?


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Love ❤ I really like the weave pattern on the flap


I do too! It's actually woven! The leather is as soft as the leather on my MA Hobo. I would encourage anyone to pick one up, they are lightweight and functional.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> That leather does look nice! How does it compare to some RM bags you have?


This leather feels the same as the leather on my dark brown MA Hobo. The purple has thicker, soft leather. The interior pockets are the same as the interior of the Nikki. They were really nice bags, and a lot of them go for low prices because sellers mix up 'Hayden Harnett' with 'Hayden for Hayden Harnett' , which are not leather. But I have seen some ridiculously high prices too. 
The hardware is brushed... Gold? But the gold is so light, it looks almost silver.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> This leather feels the same as the leather on my dark brown MA Hobo. The purple has thicker, soft leather. The interior pockets are the same as the interior of the Nikki. They were really nice bags, and a lot of them go for low prices because sellers mix up 'Hayden Harnett' with 'Hayden for Hayden Harnett' , which are not leather. But I have seen some ridiculously high prices too.
> The hardware is brushed... Gold? But the gold is so light, it looks almost silver.


That leather on dark brown ma hobo so nice! It’s so buttery soft


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> This leather feels the same as the leather on my dark brown MA Hobo. The purple has thicker, soft leather. The interior pockets are the same as the interior of the Nikki. They were really nice bags, and a lot of them go for low prices because sellers mix up 'Hayden Harnett' with 'Hayden for Hayden Harnett' , which are not leather. But I have seen some ridiculously high prices too.
> The hardware is brushed... Gold? But the gold is so light, it looks almost silver.


Were some years better than others or should all bags of this model be the same in terms of hardware and leather feel?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Were some years better than others or should all bags of this model be the same in terms of hardware and leather feel?


Like RM they also used some glazed, but mostly soft, matte leather. I don't think the leather ever declined, they just went out of business because they were a small indie company when the economy was bad. The purple bag is newer and has more of a nylon lining, the black has a cotton lining, most liked the cotton lining more. In 05 they had beautiful silk linings.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Like RM they also used some glazed, but mostly soft, matte leather. I don't think the leather ever declined, they just went out of business because they were a small indie company when the economy was bad. The purple bag is newer and has more of a nylon lining, the black has a cotton lining, most liked the cotton lining more. In 05 they had beautiful silk linings.


What about the hunter green ones?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> What about the hunter green ones?


I never read anything bad about any of the Havana Hobos honestly. 
I did cut a piece of a yoga mat to put in the bottom of the bag to give it more of a "base". 
I wonder if the green is "lagoon" which was very popular.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I never read anything bad about any of the Havana Hobos honestly.
> I did cut a piece of a yoga mat to put in the bottom of the bag to give it more of a "base".
> I wonder if the green is "lagoon" which was very popular.


Okay. Thanks for the info. I'm a sucker for buttery leather.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> I never read anything bad about any of the Havana Hobos honestly.
> I did cut a piece of a yoga mat to put in the bottom of the bag to give it more of a "base".
> I wonder if the green is "lagoon" which was very popular.


I need a Havana hobo lol. That lemon one has my eye but I haven’t seen one for a good price yet.


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I need a Havana hobo lol. That lemon one has my eye but I haven’t seen one for a good price yet.


What is a good price @Shelby33 ?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> What is a good price @Shelby33 ?


The black one was 45, I mean it depends on the condition of the bag and how much you want it. For instance if I found one in yam, I'd pay 75.00. They also made a "yam shine" but I want the regular yam.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> The black one was 45, I mean it depends on the condition of the bag and how much you want it. For instance if I found one in yam, I'd pay 75.00. They also made a "yam shine" but I want the regular yam.


Yam? I'm thinking the vegetable which can't be right... Edited: Got it - the color!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Yam? I'm thinking the vegetable which can't be right... Edited: Got it - the color!


Found a picture


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Inside vs. in garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009853
> View attachment 5009854
> 
> Really need another one of these.




This color...         And the leather looks luscious!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Inside vs. in garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009853
> View attachment 5009854
> 
> Really need another one of these.


Which color would you say is most accurate?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Which color would you say is most accurate?


I will look tomorrow outside and let you know. It really does change depending on the light. There is eggplant, which I have, and the older color was plum, it had a bit more pink to it. Both very pretty colors.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> This color...         And the leather looks luscious!


It's pretty soft and thick, but the bag came in so many great colors!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I refuse to cook hamburgers on the stove, it makes such a mess!! So hopefully soon we'll be able to use it! (I don't even know how to use the damn thing!)


our oven (even though relatively new) for some reason sets off the smoke alarm practically every time we use it.  so we do pizza on the BBQ all the time.  very easy and comes out fine


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> It really is. I've had 4 HH bags in the past (but never tried this one) and the leather is amazing, usually lamb but goat was also used. I did order the brown with the woven flap but I don't think she will ever ship, so I got the black one. I will have to cover up the contrast stitching though!


can you tell lamb from goat leather?  or you know this from research?


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I remember a few years ago I was obsessed with their washed leather handbags...OMG!!


yes very soft and distressed


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> can you tell lamb from goat leather?  or you know this from research?


I can't tell. I never had a bag in the goat leather, I just know the HH emerald color was goat. Who knows what else they used, it's hard to find info since the forum is gone.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> our oven (even though relatively new) for some reason sets off the smoke alarm practically every time we use it.  so we do pizza on the BBQ all the time.  very easy and comes out fine


We've done that before, not here yet, but the pizza is great cooked that way!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## shesnochill

This backpack just makes it so great to be hands free!

Liebeskind


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta Pouch 20 for church today.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I will look tomorrow outside and let you know. It really does change depending on the light. There is eggplant, which I have, and the older color was plum, it had a bit more pink to it. Both very pretty colors.


This seems to be the second version of the Havana.


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/hayden-harnett-havana-2-0-leather-hobo/4024062


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> This seems to be the second version of the Havana.
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/hayden-harnett-havana-2-0-leather-hobo/4024062


Yes that is a mini version. I'm sorry, I did not get a chance to take a picture outside but I will tomorrow! (of the purple one).


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Yes that is a mini version. I'm sorry, I did not get a chance to take a picture outside but I will tomorrow! (of the purple one).


It might be too late...


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> It might be too late...


Ah so you maybe got one already?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Ah so you maybe got one already?


Well, I sent one of those offers that you never think will be accepted and then, surprise, the seller accepts it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> We've done that before, not here yet, but the pizza is great cooked that way!


Can you do frozen pizza on the grill???


----------



## sdkitty

Sunshine mama said:


> Can you do frozen pizza on the grill???


yes, DH does it all the time on propane grill with cover


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Can you do frozen pizza on the grill???


We have, but not on this grill yet. I have used an outdoor grill and covered it while cooking it. So I guess I need to get a cover for this one once we get the chimney cleaned if it needs it.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Well, I sent one of those offers that you never think will be accepted and then, surprise, the seller accepts it.


What did you get?!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Pouch 20 for church today.
> 
> View attachment 5014278


Love the color!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Love the color!



Thank you, Shelby!


----------



## Shelby33

HH Havana Luxe 


I just looked around and I can't believe how my son has already packed the garage with... Stuff...


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> What did you get?!


A purple Havana. Thought I would try it out.


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> A purple Havana. Thought I would try it out.



Congratulations!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LV Crafty Neverfull MM.


----------



## starrynite_87

Jeepgurl76 said:


> LV Crafty Neverfull MM.


Love the print on this one


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> LV Crafty Neverfull MM.


Oh wow!   Love this bag!   Also your sweater is beautiful.... Kinda matches the bag!!!


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm using my new Bottega knot inspired vegan 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
bag by Urban Expressions....I just got it from Vici Collection yesterday.... Love it so much I ordered the black one!!   It's so lightweight!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Today I'm using my new Bottega knot inspired vegan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016196
> View attachment 5016197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bag by Urban Expressions....I just got it from Vici Collection yesterday.... Love it so much I ordered the black one!!   It's so lightweight!



Love the leopard print sweater!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Love the leopard print sweater!


Thanks @JenJBS !!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Today I'm using my new Bottega knot inspired vegan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016196
> View attachment 5016197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bag by Urban Expressions....I just got it from Vici Collection yesterday.... Love it so much I ordered the black one!!   It's so lightweight!


it does look like BV and was probably a lot less expensive


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> it does look like BV and was probably a lot less expensive


Less than $50!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> LV Crafty Neverfull MM.



Love the Neverfull pattern - they sure have made some fun special edition ones!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Today I'm using my new Bottega knot inspired vegan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016196
> View attachment 5016197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bag by Urban Expressions....I just got it from Vici Collection yesterday.... Love it so much I ordered the black one!!   It's so lightweight!



Love the leopard top and that bag is cute and what a good deal!   I love the BV woven leather style.


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Love the leopard top and that bag is cute and what a good deal!   I love the BV woven leather style.


Thank you @LipglossedX !


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> A purple Havana. Thought I would try it out.


Oh I really hope you like it!! I think the HW is brushed nickel? But it's very light and functional. One thing I do recommend is putting something inside as a base, I used a piece of a thin yoga mat. I've also used a folded paper grocery bag (round off the edges). I love mine, still using the black one today.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Today I'm using my new Bottega knot inspired vegan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016196
> View attachment 5016197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bag by Urban Expressions....I just got it from Vici Collection yesterday.... Love it so much I ordered the black one!!   It's so lightweight!


I love it with your outfit!!


----------



## Shelby33

Hayden Harnett havana hobo 


The bag is very stuffed here with... Stuff.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I love it with your outfit!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Hayden Harnett havana hobo
> View attachment 5016501
> 
> The bag is very stuffed here with... Stuff.
> View attachment 5016504


These HH bags have amazing leathers!!  Looks great on you!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Oh I really hope you like it!! I think the HW is brushed nickel? But it's very light and functional. One thing I do recommend is putting something inside as a base, I used a piece of a thin yoga mat. I've also used a folded paper grocery bag (round off the edges). I love mine, still using the black one today.


Okay, I'll do that. I really just wanted a big huggable buttery soft bag.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Today I'm using my new Bottega knot inspired vegan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016196
> View attachment 5016197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bag by Urban Expressions....I just got it from Vici Collection yesterday.... Love it so much I ordered the black one!!   It's so lightweight!


You look fabulous! I especially like the belt.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> You look fabulous! I especially like the belt.


Aww thanks @samfalstaff !  It's from Zara from a few seasons ago..it actually came with a linen jacket...I got tired of the jacket but decided to keep the belt because it's reversible and I get a lot of use with it.


----------



## samfalstaff

Forgot to take a picture of my bag at the office. (I actually was able to go back today for the morning!) Here it is at home again. Vintage Coach Plaza in Forest Green. It got rained on today but dried without any problems!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Aww thanks @samfalstaff !  It's from Zara from a few seasons ago..it actually came with a linen jacket...I got tired of the jacket but decided to keep the belt because it's reversible and I get a lot of use with it.


I really have to look at Zara. Heard lots about them. How do you like vegan bags in general?


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I really have to look at Zara. Heard lots about them. How do you like vegan bags in general?


I don't usually gravitate towards vegan bags but this one is really nice!  I read the reviews online and loved the look of it, so I went for the beige one....just got it yesterday (it was on pre-order) and it finally shipped.  I love it so much I had to order the black one too.  With the coupon code it's under $50...on Urban Expressions website, it's $95 but they have more colors available on there.  On Vici, just black and beige.  I love Zara....I'm addicted...I need to slow it own though!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Forgot to take a picture of my bag at the office. (I actually was able to go back today for the morning!) Here it is at home again. Vintage Coach Plaza in Forest Green. It got rained on today but dried without any problems!
> View attachment 5016701


Love the color of this vintage Coach!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I don't usually gravitate towards vegan bags but this one is really nice!  I read the reviews online and loved the look of it, so I went for the beige one....just got it yesterday (it was on pre-order) and it finally shipped.  I love it so much I had to order the black one too.  With the coupon code it's under $50...on Urban Expressions website, it's $95 but they have more colors available on there.  On Vici, just black and beige.  I love Zara....I'm addicted...I need to slow it own though!


Vegan bags have really come a long way in the past 5 years or so.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Love the color of this vintage Coach!!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Okay, I'll do that. I really just wanted a big huggable buttery soft bag.


Oh it will be!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> These HH bags have amazing leathers!!  Looks great on you!!


Thanks!


----------



## Denverite

Do any of you have threads in the bag collection forum? Everyone has such great bags, I would love to see some full collections (including RMs of course!)


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> Do any of you have threads in the bag collection forum? Everyone has such great bags, I would love to see some full collections (including RMs of course!)


I didn't even know there was such a forum!


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> Do any of you have threads in the bag collection forum? Everyone has such great bags, I would love to see some full collections (including RMs of course!)


I've been meaning to do this. Would also love to see everyone's collection!


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> I didn't even know there was such a forum!



I think that's what it's called lmao!! Some of the threads I just get lost in


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I didn't even know there was such a forum!


Is it here @Denverite ?





						Your Bag Showcase
					

The place to show off your handbag collection!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Denverite

samfalstaff said:


> Is it here @Denverite ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Bag Showcase
> 
> 
> The place to show off your handbag collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



YESSSSS!! @Shelby33 bag showcase!!


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> YESSSSS!! @Shelby33 bag showcase!!


Oh I will  have to find time to do that!


----------



## JenJBS

Denverite said:


> Do any of you have threads in the bag collection forum? Everyone has such great bags, I would love to see some full collections (including RMs of course!)


Yes. I have one in progress. 





__





						Jen's Purse Collection (aka My Pretties)
					

Going to add a new bag to this Thread every day or two instead of trying to do it in a rush. Have to start with my Holy Grail purse. Won't post this many pics of all my bags, but HG gets special treatment...   Givenchy Antigona in Oil Slick




					forum.purseblog.com
				






Shelby33 said:


> Oh I will  have to find time to do that!



I'm only doing 1-3 bags a week, so it doesn't get overwhelming. And you can use pics you've posted here in the RM Forum (or other places on TPF). No need to take new pics, unless you want to.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Yes. I have one in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen's Purse Collection (aka My Pretties)
> 
> 
> Going to add a new bag to this Thread every day or two instead of trying to do it in a rush. Have to start with my Holy Grail purse. Won't post this many pics of all my bags, but HG gets special treatment...   Givenchy Antigona in Oil Slick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only doing 1-3 bags a week, so it doesn't get overwhelming. And you can use pics you've posted here in the RM Forum (or other places on TPF). No need to take new pics, unless you want to.


I'm thinking I'll need adderall.


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Yes. I have one in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen's Purse Collection (aka My Pretties)
> 
> 
> Going to add a new bag to this Thread every day or two instead of trying to do it in a rush. Have to start with my Holy Grail purse. Won't post this many pics of all my bags, but HG gets special treatment...   Givenchy Antigona in Oil Slick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only doing 1-3 bags a week, so it doesn't get overwhelming. And you can use pics you've posted here in the RM Forum (or other places on TPF). No need to take new pics, unless you want to.


I love the way you've done your collection thread @JenJBS. I haven't looked at the whole thread yet but that first Givenchy is beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> I love the way you've done your collection thread @JenJBS. I haven't looked at the whole thread yet but that first Givenchy is beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

Look what I got! Purple Hayden Harnett Havana Hobo
It's a little dry so I'll have to hit with some Leather CPR at some point. It's a fantastic purple color! The inside is a nylon fabric with HH design. I'm guessing it's a later bag as it doesn't have the cute interior.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Look what I got! Purple Hayden Harnett Havana Hobo
> It's a little dry so I'll have to hit with some Leather CPR at some point. It's a fantastic purple color! The inside is a nylon fabric with HH design. I'm guessing it's a later bag as it doesn't have the cute interior.
> View attachment 5019200
> View attachment 5019201


Yay, congrats!!! Love the color!  Are yours and Shelby's bags the exact same purple?


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Yay, congrats!!! Love the color!  Are yours and Shelby's bags the exact same purple?


I don't know. I happened upon a thread that listed some of the colors and there might have been more than one purple.


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Look what I got! Purple Hayden Harnett Havana Hobo
> It's a little dry so I'll have to hit with some Leather CPR at some point. It's a fantastic purple color! The inside is a nylon fabric with HH design. I'm guessing it's a later bag as it doesn't have the cute interior.
> View attachment 5019200
> View attachment 5019201



Such a pretty purple!      Congratulations!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Such a pretty purple!      Congratulations!


Thanks! Now I'm on a purple kick!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I don't know. I happened upon a thread that listed some of the colors and there might have been more than one purple.


They are the same!


----------



## samfalstaff

oops


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> They are the same!


I also noticed the green one sold on mercari. Wonder if someone on here got it.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Look what I got! Purple Hayden Harnett Havana Hobo
> It's a little dry so I'll have to hit with some Leather CPR at some point. It's a fantastic purple color! The inside is a nylon fabric with HH design. I'm guessing it's a later bag as it doesn't have the cute interior.
> View attachment 5019200
> View attachment 5019201


How do you like it? Do you find it lightweight and easy to use? (I do!) 
This is eggplant, really pretty!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I also noticed the green one sold on mercari. Wonder if someone on here got it.


I got it!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> How do you like it? Do you find it lightweight and easy to use? (I do!)
> This is eggplant, really pretty!


Yes. Extremely lightweight for the size! Fits on the shoulder well (and stays there). I haven't had to actually "use it" (like pulling out a wallet at the store). Just dropping off and picking up kids but so far it's a keeper. The only thing I don't like is the stiffness. The seller said she never used it and it shows. Tag was still on and in pristine condition, but the leather was SUPER stiff. Not a biggy - just means I have to use it more.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I got it!


Oh! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> I got it!



Congratulations!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Using my LV Mahina L Hobo


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Using my LV Mahina L Hobo
> 
> View attachment 5020000
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020001


Love this and that charm is super cute!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Using my LV Mahina L Hobo
> 
> View attachment 5020000
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020001



Pretty!! and cute charm! Is the Mahina leather really soft? I have a couple Empreinte items on my wishlist.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LipglossedX said:


> Pretty!! and cute charm! Is the Mahina leather really soft? I have a couple Empreinte items on my wishlist.


Thank you  It’s soft and smooshy! It’s not buttery soft . Bag has no structure at all. I do love the Empreinte leather, but I always go back to the Mahina leather. Just something about it


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Thank you  It’s soft and smooshy! It’s not buttery soft . Bag has no structure at all. I do love the Empreinte leather, but I always go back to the Mahina leather. Just something about it



It's beautiful and that one does look nice and smooshy!


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Using my LV Mahina L Hobo
> 
> View attachment 5020000
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020001


You look great!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Yes. Extremely lightweight for the size! Fits on the shoulder well (and stays there). I haven't had to actually "use it" (like pulling out a wallet at the store). Just dropping off and picking up kids but so far it's a keeper. The only thing I don't like is the stiffness. The seller said she never used it and it shows. Tag was still on and in pristine condition, but the leather was SUPER stiff. Not a biggy - just means I have to use it more.


You can also try hanging it with soup cans in it for a few nights?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LV Selene MM in Sandy. Bag can be worn 3 ways. Crossbody is nice but the bottom sticks out a bit with this size.


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> LV Selene MM in Sandy. Bag can be worn 3 ways. Crossbody is nice but the bottom sticks out a bit with this size.



That one looks comfy and goes well with your outfit!


----------



## samfalstaff

More Hayden Harnett Havana Hobo (my 4H bag!) from yesterday. I'm surprised how soft this bag is getting as I use it, but just got a new vintage Coach so will probably switch out soon.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> LV Selene MM in Sandy. Bag can be worn 3 ways. Crossbody is nice but the bottom sticks out a bit with this size.


OMG love!


----------



## shesnochill

Jeepgurl76 said:


> LV Selene MM in Sandy. Bag can be worn 3 ways. Crossbody is nice but the bottom sticks out a bit with this size.




Love!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Back at my parent’s picking up some more things.

Want to meet the bag that got me on TPF?

Presenting, the Miu Miu Bow Satchel.




This bag was the first “luxury” item I bought with my own $ when I began working. Not that I had any other luxury items previously haha but I hold onto this darn bag because I have sentimental feelings towards it. To me, it represents my work ethic. Which is why I’ve had such a hard time letting it go!


----------



## shesnochill

That bag also has a ton of issues.......


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> Back at my parent’s picking up some more things.
> 
> Want to meet the bag that got me on TPF?
> 
> Presenting, the Miu Miu Bow Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 5022769
> 
> 
> This bag was the first “luxury” item I bought with my own $ when I began working. Not that I had any other luxury items previously haha but I hold onto this darn bag because I have sentimental feelings towards it. To me, it represents my work ethic. Which is why I’ve had such a hard time letting it go!


I used to be obsessed with these bags back in the day.  It's nice that you kept it for this long!   I never seem to hang onto bags that long.


----------



## samfalstaff

I need to get some sleep. Just spent a good 20 seconds trying to like my purple HH bag above before I realized it was mine. Yikes.


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> I need to get some sleep. Just spent a good 20 seconds trying to like my purple HH bag above before I realized it was mine. Yikes.



Haha that was me yesterday... running on 2 hours of sleep trying to function and I kept looking at posts here only to realize I had already "liked/etc" them. Hope you get some good rest!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I need to get some sleep. Just spent a good 20 seconds trying to like my purple HH bag above before I realized it was mine. Yikes.


That's a good one @samfalstaff ....@Shelby33 will get a kick out of that!! Sweet dreams everyone...let's dream up some more amazing bags!!


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> I used to be obsessed with these bags back in the day.  It's nice that you kept it for this long!   I never seem to hang onto bags that long.



We have such similar taste in bags!!

I’ve always been afraid to use it. It’s the one bag aside from my LV Neverfull I’ve paid retail price for lol silly reasons. Also why I love buying preowned RMs!


----------



## shesnochill

LipglossedX said:


> Haha that was me yesterday... running on 2 hours of sleep trying to function and I kept looking at posts here only to realize I had already "liked/etc" them. Hope you get some good rest!




I had very little sleep Friday night. Slept for less than 5 hrs.

But last night I slept for 8.5 hrs. Wee


----------



## sdkitty

shesnochill said:


> I had very little sleep Friday night. Slept for less than 5 hrs.
> 
> But last night I slept for 8.5 hrs. Wee


I hear you
I rarely get the recommended 8 hours


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> I hear you
> I rarely get the recommended 8 hours


Ditto!


----------



## Shelby33

HH Havana Hobo 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Color true in first picture.
I'm not using it today, I cheated.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> HH Havana Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5023171
> View attachment 5023172
> 
> Color true in first picture.



Pretty color! These do look like nice hobos. I've actually never heard of them before I don't think.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Pretty color! These do look like nice hobos. I've actually never heard of them before I don't think.


They were a  popular indie brand around 2006 - 2009 (I think), went out of business with the recession, came back as "Hayden for Hayden Harnett" but not real leather now.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> HH Havana Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5023171
> View attachment 5023172
> 
> Color true in first picture.
> I'm not using it today, I cheated.


Love the color Shelby!!! Hey how does it compare to your green RM's???


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Love the color Shelby!!! Hey how does it compare to your green RM's???





Envy Matinee, teal Matinee, unknown Nikki, HH bag, and emerald.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5023412
> 
> Envy Matinee, teal Matinee, unknown Nikki, HH bag, and emerald.


Just look at that puddle of loveliness...I want to dive in!!   Thanks for posting!!
Now that I'm looking at your Envy Mattie...I don't think my new Nikki is Envy!  Maybe it's Fern???  It's not as dark as yours and actually looks closer to your Nikki in this photo!! Hmmmm


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5023412
> 
> Envy Matinee, teal Matinee, unknown Nikki, HH bag, and emerald.



These are all so pretty!! Love!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Just look at that puddle of loveliness...I want to dive in!!   Thanks for posting!!
> Now that I'm looking at your Envy Mattie...I don't think my new Nikki is Envy!  Maybe it's Fern???  It's not as dark as yours and actually looks closer to your Nikki in this photo!! Hmmmm



Are we sure this Envy Mattie isn't Forest (not sure if they made Forest Matties)? I've been looking at a lot of photos recently and it looks pretty dark like the Forest Nikki I bought (which should be arriving today!).

ETA: Carrie's photo... hope she doesn't mind


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5023412
> 
> Envy Matinee, teal Matinee, unknown Nikki, HH bag, and emerald.


wow you have a lot of bags ....pretty


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Just look at that puddle of loveliness...I want to dive in!!   Thanks for posting!!
> Now that I'm looking at your Envy Mattie...I don't think my new Nikki is Envy!  Maybe it's Fern???  It's not as dark as yours and actually looks closer to your Nikki in this photo!! Hmmmm


When I get home I'll take an outdoor pic of envy Matinee for ya!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> wow you have a lot of bags ....pretty


No I don't


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> No I don't


just your green bags alone is more than most people have 
but you enjoy them so good for you


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Just look at that puddle of loveliness...I want to dive in!!   Thanks for posting!!
> Now that I'm looking at your Envy Mattie...I don't think my new Nikki is Envy!  Maybe it's Fern???  It's not as dark as yours and actually looks closer to your Nikki in this photo!! Hmmmm


Notice I do not have sig HW. Sun and shade.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Notice I do not have sig HW. Sun and shade.
> View attachment 5023449
> View attachment 5023450



The hardware is definitely different. Whatever color it is, it's gorgeous!!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> just your green bags alone is more than most people have
> but you enjoy them so good for you


That's because every time I get a new boyfriend I buy a bag


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> just your green bags alone is more than most people have
> but you enjoy them so good for you



I think most of us here fall into the "more bags than average" category.   I know a lot of people that only have a couple bags for functional purposes and one of my best friends doesn't even like to carry one... I throw her keys, etc in mine if we're at events (pre-covid obviously).


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> I think most of us here fall into the "more bags than average" category.   I know a lot of people that only have a couple bags for functional purposes and one of my best friends doesn't even like to carry one... I throw her keys, etc in mine if we're at events (pre-covid obviously).


Yeah very true.
 I don't have a lot of shoes at all, they don't interest me but my mom has a massive boot collection.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> That's because every time I get a new boyfriend I buy a bag


You're too much Shelby!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Notice I do not have sig HW. Sun and shade.
> View attachment 5023449
> View attachment 5023450


Now I'm convinced my new green Nikki is NOT envy.  It's a bright green compared to yours.  Yours look like the Nikki bag that Carrie just sold.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Now I'm convinced my new green Nikki is NOT envy.  It's a bright green compared to yours.  Yours look like the Nikki bag that Carrie just sold.


The bag you have now or the one you're getting?


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> I think most of us here fall into the "more bags than average" category.   I know a lot of people that only have a couple bags for functional purposes and one of my best friends doesn't even like to carry one... I throw her keys, etc in mine if we're at events (pre-covid obviously).


I know
I have a friend who has been carrying the same bag every day since I've known her.....not that she couldn't afford a new one, it's just not a priority.....she said to me one day "you like to change bags, don't you?"


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> I know
> I have a friend who has been carrying the same bag every day since I've known her.....not that she couldn't afford a new one, it's just not a priority.....she said to me one day "you like to change bags, don't you?"



Lol everyone's super different! I sometimes carry the same one forever and other times switch around a lot. Some people just don't care about buying bags... and some love it.


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Haha that was me yesterday... running on 2 hours of sleep trying to function and I kept looking at posts here only to realize I had already "liked/etc" them. Hope you get some good rest!


Thanks!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5023412
> 
> Envy Matinee, teal Matinee, unknown Nikki, HH bag, and emerald.


do you have a favorite?  the envy (bottom left?) loks blue here?  is that leather more structured?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> HH Havana Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5023171
> View attachment 5023172
> 
> Color true in first picture.
> I'm not using it today, I cheated.


This is such a nice green! I was toying with getting this one.


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> I think most of us here fall into the "more bags than average" category.   I know a lot of people that only have a couple bags for functional purposes and one of my best friends doesn't even like to carry one... I throw her keys, etc in mine if we're at events (pre-covid obviously).


Yep! I used to have no bags. (Not really sure what I did with my stuff...) Then my ex-stepmom gave me an Italian bag (unknown designer) and I was hooked.


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Yep! I used to have no bags. (Not really sure what I did with my stuff...) Then my ex-stepmom gave me an Italian bag (unknown designer) and I was hooked.



Nothing like great leather!!


----------



## Voodoo

MK Hamilton that has been waiting for these two twilly scarves to arrive


----------



## JenJBS

Marc Jacobs The Soiree.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> This is such a nice green! I was toying with getting this one.


Oh im sorry!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> do you have a favorite?  the envy (bottom left?) loks blue here?  is that leather more structured?


The emerald is my favorite. The envy is definitely a real color, the leather is soft and pebbled but thick so a bit more structured.


----------



## Shelby33

Voodoo said:


> MK Hamilton that has been waiting for these two twilly scarves to arrive
> 
> View attachment 5023644


Love that color!!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> These are all so pretty!! Love!!


Thanks!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Just look at that puddle of loveliness...I want to dive in!!   Thanks for posting!!
> Now that I'm looking at your Envy Mattie...I don't think my new Nikki is Envy!  Maybe it's Fern???  It's not as dark as yours and actually looks closer to your Nikki in this photo!! Hmmmm


I forgot to put my evergreen in  
Can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## Voodoo

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks!!



Aquamarine from 2015 (well I purchased the bag in 2015....color may be from 2014 haha).... just like a robin's egg to me so I save her for spring


----------



## Shelby33

Voodoo said:


> Aquamarine from 2015 (well I purchased the bag in 2015....color may be from 2014 haha).... just like a robin's egg to me so I save her for spring


Beautiful! I think it would also look pretty in winter!


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> The emerald is my favorite. The envy is definitely a real color, the leather is soft and pebbled but thick so a bit more structured.


That should have said "teal color" not "real color"


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> Marc Jacobs The Soiree.
> 
> View attachment 5023664


MJ hardly gets any love around here these days...that's pretty


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> MJ hardly gets any love around here these days...that's pretty



Thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Oh im sorry!


Don't be! I bought the purple one instead. I just had a little trouble deciding between my two favorite colors.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

To those of you who told me that Coach has made a comeback...thank you - you were so right!  I’ve been living under a rock lol  BUT ugh my bank account... I picked up a few cute bags and loved having my Cassie 19 in bluebell riding shotgun with me today


----------



## LipglossedX

J9MKlover said:


> To those of you who told me that Coach has made a comeback...thank you - you were so right!  I’ve been living under a rock lol  BUT ugh my bank account... I picked up a few cute bags and loved having my Cassie 19 in bluebell riding shotgun with me today



Super cute! I really like the look of the Cassie's and some of their newer bags!


----------



## samfalstaff

J9MKlover said:


> To those of you who told me that Coach has made a comeback...thank you - you were so right!  I’ve been living under a rock lol  BUT ugh my bank account... I picked up a few cute bags and loved having my Cassie 19 in bluebell riding shotgun with me today


I’m right there with you on that one, but it’s the vintage Coach bags that are making me shell out the money. Although this Cassie is adorable!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

LipglossedX said:


> Super cute! I really like the look of the Cassie's and some of their newer bags!


Yes!  I like the Cassies and love the quilted Parkers which remind me of the RM edge such as the love and mac bags.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

samfalstaff said:


> I’m right there with you on that one, but it’s the vintage Coach bags that are making me shell out the money. Although this Cassie is adorable!


You can never go wrong with a vintage Coach!


----------



## laurenrr

Must be a Coach kinda day! Using my rogue


----------



## laurenrr

J9MKlover said:


> To those of you who told me that Coach has made a comeback...thank you - you were so right!  I’ve been living under a rock lol  BUT ugh my bank account... I picked up a few cute bags and loved having my Cassie 19 in bluebell riding shotgun with me today


I need a cassie 19-yours is so pretty


----------



## JenJBS

Ferragamo W Bag.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Ferragamo W Bag.
> 
> View attachment 5024894


Whoa @JenJBS!!!   This is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Whoa @JenJBS!!!   This is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!



Thank you, Shelby!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Shelby!


You mean me, right?   I think we're all being affected by the time change-lol!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> You mean me, right?  I think we're all being affected by the time change-lol!!



Yes, I meant... Thank you, Antonia!   So sorry! My apologies, Antonia! HUGS!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

laurenrr said:


> Must be a Coach kinda day! Using my rogue


She’s gorgeous! I would love a rogue!  Ah one day...


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

laurenrr said:


> I need a cassie 19-yours is so pretty


Thank you!  They are really versatile bags.  My chalk with gold hardware is arriving tomorrow.  You can score really good deals on them!


----------



## laurenrr

J9MKlover said:


> She’s gorgeous! I would love a rogue!  Ah one day...


Thank you! I never get tired of looking at this one and the quality is exceptional!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Shelby!


It is a gorgeous bag but I think you were quoting @Antonia!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> It is a gorgeous bag but I think you were quoting @Antonia!



Thank you!   

Yes, I was...


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yes, I was...


But I never say no to flowers so I took them, sorry @Antonia!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yes, I was...


LOL no worries Jen!!!  Here are some flowers for you!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> LOL no worries Jen!!!  Here are some flowers for you!



Thanks!


----------



## shesnochill

I sold a bag.. and I just purchased another.. lol


----------



## sdkitty

shesnochill said:


> I sold a bag.. and I just purchased another.. lol


that's probably what most of us do


----------



## shesnochill

J9MKlover said:


> To those of you who told me that Coach has made a comeback...thank you - you were so right!  I’ve been living under a rock lol  BUT ugh my bank account... I picked up a few cute bags and loved having my Cassie 19 in bluebell riding shotgun with me today




Love!

I've always respected and loved Coach. Coach was my first "designer" handbag that my mom passed onto me. I got a photo of it somewhere around here. And I still have it. I will never let it go - as it was my door into getting into handbags. Hehe

I love their styles and especially - quality. Throughout the years, they have never strayed from that and for that -- Coach will always have a place in my heart.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

shesnochill said:


> I sold a bag.. and I just purchased another.. lol


You are in good company.  I sold 6 and bought like 10.  My collection is 21 bags and I’m officially cut off


----------



## Antonia

J9MKlover said:


> You are in good company.  I sold 6 and bought like 10.  My collection is 21 bags and I’m officially cut off


LOL, I just bought 3 RM's and 3 vegan leather bags in the course of 2-3 weeks!!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

shesnochill said:


> Love!
> 
> I've always respected and loved Coach. Coach was my first "designer" handbag that my mom passed onto me. I got a photo of it somewhere around here. And I still have it. I will never let it go - as it was my door into getting into handbags. Hehe
> 
> I love their styles and especially - quality. Throughout the years, they have never strayed from that and for that -- Coach will always have a place in my heart.


Same!  That is so sentimental when a bag brings back beautiful memories.  Coach was my first love in the contemporary designer bag world.  I only own Coach, RM and 2 Michael Kors bags.  RM just has a style that is so me and I love Coach for it’s classic and high quality leather bags.  It feels very luxurious for me as I don’t own high end luxury designer bags yet.  I admittedly rocked the Coach signature canvas in college during the early 2000’s but sold them a long time ago lol.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Antonia said:


> LOL, I just bought 3 RM's and 3 vegan leather bags in the course of 2-3 weeks!!


Thank you SO MUCH for sharing that.  Makes me feel so much better.  Have you posted your new RM’s on here yet?


----------



## samfalstaff

Was in my Bal Club bag but had to switch out to MJ Natasha crossbody to go fetch a squirrely kid.


----------



## Antonia

J9MKlover said:


> Thank you SO MUCH for sharing that.  Makes me feel so much better.  Have you posted your new RM’s on here yet?


So far just the fringe Edie...still waiting for the 2 bags from Thred Up.


----------



## JenJBS

Ina bag from Behno in apricot.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Ina bag from Behno in apricot.
> 
> View attachment 5026776
> View attachment 5026777


That looks so luxurious!!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> That looks so luxurious!!



Thank you!    Like RM, it's become one of my favorite brands.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Antonia said:


> So far just the fringe Edie...still waiting for the 2 bags from Thred Up.


Can’t wait to see!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

JenJBS said:


> Ina bag from Behno in apricot.
> 
> View attachment 5026776
> View attachment 5026777


Ohhh I love this!  Very unique and looks so soft and squishy!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Ina bag from Behno in apricot.
> 
> View attachment 5026776
> View attachment 5026777


That bag is so beautiful and I love the springy color!!  Congrats!!


----------



## JenJBS

J9MKlover said:


> Ohhh I love this!  Very unique and looks so soft and squishy!


Thank you!    The unique aesthetic is one thing I love about Behno. 



Antonia said:


> That bag is so beautiful and I love the springy color!!  Congrats!!



Thank you!   Same. I am sooo ready for spring!


----------



## dolali

JenJBS said:


> Ina bag from Behno in apricot.
> 
> View attachment 5026776
> View attachment 5026777




Gorgeous bag and gorgeous color!


----------



## JenJBS

dolali said:


> Gorgeous bag and gorgeous color!



Thank you!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Polene Le Cabas tote in Taupe.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Polene Le Cabas tote in Taupe.


Obsessed!!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Polene Le Cabas tote in Taupe.


pretty color.  I like taupe.


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Polene Le Cabas tote in Taupe.



Beautiful!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful!


Jen, do you have any Polene bags?  I'm seriously obsessed with them!  I don't have any...YET!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Jen, do you have any Polene bags?  I'm seriously obsessed with them!  I don't have any...YET!



I have the Numero Six. Love it!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Polene Le Cabas tote in Taupe.


I need more information about this one, love Polene!!!


----------



## dolali

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Polene Le Cabas tote in Taupe.



What a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> I have the Numero Six. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 5027900
> View attachment 5027901


This is so cute!!  It's perfect for a date night/girls night out/wedding, etc.


----------



## dolali

JenJBS said:


> I have the Numero Six. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 5027900
> View attachment 5027901



So pretty (both you and the bag!)


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> This is so cute!!  It's perfect for a date night/girls night out/wedding, etc.


Thank you! I love it as my 'Church Bag'.



dolali said:


> So pretty (both you and the bag!)


 Awww! Thank you!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

JenJBS said:


> I have the Numero Six. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 5027900
> View attachment 5027901


I love this and looks great on you! Another bag to add to the list


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Le Cabas in Taupe. I love this more than my Nikki bags  Can’t believe I feel this way!


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Polene Le Cabas tote in Taupe.


Love how this bag folds up! I have it in cognac.


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> I have the Numero Six. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 5027900
> View attachment 5027901


Adorable bag! Does it fit a phone?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> Love how this bag folds up! I have it in cognac.


Do you use yours often? I’m wondering how well it holds up to wear. Love the Cognac, I’m so tempted


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Do you use yours often? I’m wondering how well it holds up to wear. Love the Cognac, I’m so tempted


It's a beautiful color. I've only used it twice so can't speak to wear. I've used my other polene bag more and so far it's in great shape.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> It's a beautiful color. I've only used it twice so can't speak to wear. I've used my other polene bag more and so far it's in great shape.


What is the other one you have?


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> What is the other one you have?


It's the crossbody one. It's no longer on their website anymore but it came in brown, black, croc, blue, and maybe burgundy. Number four maybe? Let me see if I have a picture...


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> It's the crossbody one. It's no longer on their website anymore but it came in brown, black, croc, blue, and maybe burgundy. Number four maybe? Let me see if I have a picture...
> View attachment 5028777


Thank you for the pic! This looks like a great bag  if this was on their site now I would definitely order one.


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Thank you for the pic! This looks like a great bag  if this was on their site now I would definitely order one.


It's a great bag! Fits a ton too. Those items probably took up only a third of the space.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Love how this bag folds up! I have it in cognac.


Oh do you have a picture?


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Le Cabas in Taupe. I love this more than my Nikki bags  Can’t believe I feel this way!


It's gorgeous and looks so soft!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Oh do you have a picture?


Of course! Yes, I am one of those people who always takes loads of pictures of any new/new-to-me bag I get!   I admit I was having trouble figuring out the cinching mechanism, but someone on TPF finally clued me in! The last picture is more true to color.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Of course! Yes, I am one of those people who always takes loads of pictures of any new/new-to-me bag I get!   I admit I was having trouble figuring out the cinching mechanism, but someone on TPF finally clued me in! The last picture is more true to color.
> 
> View attachment 5028868
> View attachment 5028869
> View attachment 5028870
> View attachment 5028871


WOW! I love it!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I love this and looks great on you! Another bag to add to the list



Thank you!   




samfalstaff said:


> Adorable bag! Does it fit a phone?



No.  That's the main reason I use it for a church bag. Keeps me from having, and being distracted by, my phone while in church. Same for my Aspinal of London Sabine clutch and Jimmy Choo BonBon.


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  That's the main reason I use it for a church bag. Keeps me from having, and being distracted by, my phone while in church. Same for my Aspinal of London Sabine clutch and Jimmy Choo BonBon.


Oh, that makes sense.


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Of course! Yes, I am one of those people who always takes loads of pictures of any new/new-to-me bag I get!   I admit I was having trouble figuring out the cinching mechanism, but someone on TPF finally clued me in! The last picture is more true to color.
> 
> View attachment 5028868
> View attachment 5028869
> View attachment 5028870
> View attachment 5028871



Wow these look like really nice leather!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Of course! Yes, I am one of those people who always takes loads of pictures of any new/new-to-me bag I get!   I admit I was having trouble figuring out the cinching mechanism, but someone on TPF finally clued me in! The last picture is more true to color.
> 
> View attachment 5028868
> View attachment 5028869
> View attachment 5028870
> View attachment 5028871


OMG gorgeous!! I look at this picture and automatically think "Hermes"....for real!


----------



## 880

dolali said:


> So pretty (both you and the bag!)


@JenJBS, I love this pic! Love the bag too! Hugs


----------



## Jeepgurl76

My Rough and Tumble breeze bag in the color prawn/pewter.


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> OMG gorgeous!! I look at this picture and automatically think "Hermes"....for real!



It reminded me of Hermes too!


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> My Rough and Tumble breeze bag in the color prawn/pewter.



These are cool bags! Aren't they all kind of custom order?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LipglossedX said:


> These are cool bags! Aren't they all kind of custom order?


The breeze bag was a stock bag on the website. They do have stock bags on the website but not many. They usually disappear fast. Stock bags ship within 1-5 days, so that’s nice. This bag below was a custom and took quite a few weeks. I love it! Chose every leather, zip color and lining for it. I think I have posted this one below before.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> The breeze bag was a stock bag on the website. They do have stock bags on the website but not many. They usually disappear fast. Stock bags ship within 1-5 days, so that’s nice. This bag below was a custom and took quite a few weeks. I love it! Chose every leather, zip color and lining for it. I think I have posted this one below before.


Oh wow....this is gorgeous Carrie!!!  Is this the larger bag you recently ordered??


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> The breeze bag was a stock bag on the website. They do have stock bags on the website but not many. They usually disappear fast. Stock bags ship within 1-5 days, so that’s nice. This bag below was a custom and took quite a few weeks. I love it! Chose every leather, zip color and lining for it. I think I have posted this one below before.



Pretty! That's so fun to be able to choose it all!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Oh wow....this is gorgeous Carrie!!!  Is this the larger bag you recently ordered??


This is called a Train pack. I cancelled the other order I had for a store credit as it wasn’t a custom. so now I don’t know what to get lol. I love this  I really do! 3 way bag and so easy to get in and out of.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LipglossedX said:


> Pretty! That's so fun to be able to choose it all!!


It really is and feels so special when it comes! It was a lot of anxiety deciding colors and types of leather to go together and hoping I would love it when it came. It was worth it!


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> It really is and feels so special when it comes! It was a lot of anxiety deciding colors and types of leather to go together and hoping I would love it when it came. It was worth it!



I'll have to look at them again! That does sound special and fun to do.


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> @JenJBS, I love this pic! Love the bag too! Hugs



Thank you!


----------



## shesnochill

Just woke up, about to do some yoga. Unsure what bag I'm going to use today.........


----------



## JenJBS

My Maison Margeila glam slam camera bag to add a splash of color today. And to smoosh! So smooshy!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> My Maison Margeila glam slam camera bag to add a splash of color today. And to smoosh! So smooshy!
> 
> View attachment 5029545


I love that brand...so edgy and cool.  Love it!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> I love that brand...so edgy and cool.  Love it!!!



Thank you!    Same!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> OMG gorgeous!! I look at this picture and automatically think "Hermes"....for real!


Thanks. It reminds me of the LV tote.


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Wow these look like really nice leather!


Yes, it is! Very squishable.


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> My Rough and Tumble breeze bag in the color prawn/pewter.


Nice! That lining is adorable!


Jeepgurl76 said:


> The breeze bag was a stock bag on the website. They do have stock bags on the website but not many. They usually disappear fast. Stock bags ship within 1-5 days, so that’s nice. This bag below was a custom and took quite a few weeks. I love it! Chose every leather, zip color and lining for it. I think I have posted this one below before.


This is such a good idea. I just bought a bag from them in their butter leather! I didn't customize it as the butter leather wasn't available for customization. But I've "designed" at least 4 bags already on their site. It's fun, but I really don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> My Maison Margeila glam slam camera bag to add a splash of color today. And to smoosh! So smooshy!
> 
> View attachment 5029545


Nice color!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Nice color!



Thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

Deadly Ponies Gator bag today


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Deadly Ponies Gator bag today
> View attachment 5031780



Never heard of that brand but I like the pebbled leather!!


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Never heard of that brand but I like the pebbled leather!!


They're based in New Zealand. Their bubbled lambskin leather is pretty soft, but the bags are pricey. I got this one preloved on ebay for about a quarter of the retail price. The one thing that bugs me is that they call all their bags Mr. This and Mr. That. I'm waiting for the Ms. Something to come out.


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> They're based in New Zealand. Their bubbled lambskin leather is pretty soft, but the bags are pricey. I got this one preloved on ebay for about a quarter of the retail price. The one thing that bugs me is that they call all their bags Mr. This and Mr. That. I'm waiting for the Ms. Something to come out.



That's interesting - love hearing about different brands! It looks like it's nice quality.


----------



## shesnochill

Everlane The Day Market Tote  

Finally going to get rid of the hideous laptop bag from work haha


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Everlane The Day Market Tote
> 
> Finally going to get rid of the hideous laptop bag from work haha
> 
> 
> View attachment 5032741


Ooh, this looks nice!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Deadly Ponies Gator bag today
> View attachment 5031780


I love those bags, this is beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

Changed bags already. 
Linea Pelle Dylan tote


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I love those bags, this is beautiful!


Thanks


----------



## samfalstaff

Rough and Tumble Brown Butter today


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Rough and Tumble Brown Butter today
> View attachment 5033854


ooh...love that leather!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> ooh...love that leather!!


Bag is on the R&T website with brown butter


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> ooh...love that leather!!





Jeepgurl76 said:


> Bag is on the R&T website with brown butter


The bag has a name. I just got lazy/busy and didn't look it up. Comes in two sizes and a few other leathers.


----------



## Debshu523

Shelby33 said:


> Changed bags already.
> Linea Pelle Dylan tote
> View attachment 5033350
> View attachment 5033352


Love my LP bags sooo much!


----------



## Antonia

Today's bag is my vegan leather by Urban Expressions that is a Bottega dupe....love this bag!


----------



## Shelby33

Debshu523 said:


> Love my LP bags sooo much!


I do too, I have 3 of these


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Today's bag is my vegan leather by Urban Expressions that is a Bottega dupe....love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5034641


at a tiny fraction of BV price.....I love the look of BV but can't do a hobo like this.....too hard to find stuff for me....but pretty


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> at a tiny fraction of BV price.....I love the look of BV but can't do a hobo like this.....too hard to find stuff for me....but pretty


Thank you!  This one is medium sized and I don't find it hard to use at all...much easier in fact than the Nikki!!


----------



## JenJBS

Aspinal of London Pandora bag today.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Aspinal of London Pandora bag today.
> 
> View attachment 5035189


This is so cute!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> This is so cute!!



Thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Aspinal of London Pandora bag today.
> 
> View attachment 5035189


Pretty bag! I like the little locks!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Pretty bag! I like the little locks!



Thank you!     Same!   They're so cute!


----------



## Shelby33

Botkier Venice hobo


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Botkier Venice hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036893


Love the zipper detail you did!  This is a stunning color!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Love the zipper detail you did!  This is a stunning color!!


Thanks Antonia!


----------



## JenJBS

Pretty purple Bottega Veneta Mini Pouch, with Coach DNKY chain strap in dark gunmetal.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Botkier Venice hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036893


Beautiful pink color!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful pink color!


Thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Pretty purple Bottega Veneta Mini Pouch, with Coach DNKY chain strap in dark gunmetal.
> 
> View attachment 5036986


Yet another beautiful color!


----------



## Shelby33

Hayden Harnett Lorca, I've had this one for a while.


----------



## starrynite_87

Shelby33 said:


> Botkier Venice hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036893


Such a beautiful color


----------



## Shelby33

starrynite_87 said:


> Such a beautiful color


Thank you


----------



## Shelby33

Gustto Baca bag


----------



## Denverite

LV paillettes speedy. This is probably my favorite favorite    I am on the hunt for the blue one to complete the set!


----------



## samfalstaff

Non-RM bags this week: Rothys and Coach Bandit


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Gustto Baca bag
> View attachment 5042634



Talk about statement hardware!      Fabulous!


----------



## JenJBS

Running around, mostly outdoors, today, so a goofy lightweight tote I got on a birthday trip to Moab a couple years ago. Hope I can go again for my birthday next year.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Talk about statement hardware!      Fabulous!


Thanks Jen!


----------



## Shelby33

Linea Pelle


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Linea Pelle
> View attachment 5046450
> View attachment 5046453



Pretty purple!!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Pretty purple!!


Thanks!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Linea Pelle
> View attachment 5046450
> View attachment 5046453


Oh, it's the purple one! Very nice! I was contemplating this one but got it in black.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, it's the purple one! Very nice! I was contemplating this one but got it in black.


How do you like it?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> How do you like it?


I'm not in love with it. The leather isn't as soft as the earlier LPs and I didn't know the bag would be so long. I need to use it a bunch and see if it will work. Probably should have gotten it in a color other than black. I think I saw one in a nice blue.


----------



## anthrosphere

Using this little Kate Spade wristlet today.


----------



## Antonia

anthrosphere said:


> Using this little Kate Spade wristlet today.
> 
> View attachment 5048180


So cute!!


----------



## anthrosphere

Antonia said:


> So cute!!


Thank you, Antonia.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I'm not in love with it. The leather isn't as soft as the earlier LPs and I didn't know the bag would be so long. I need to use it a bunch and see if it will work. Probably should have gotten it in a color other than black. I think I saw one in a nice blue.


Does it have the black/white lining?


----------



## Shelby33

Gustto


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Does it have the black/white lining?


Black and white zebra-like pattern.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Gustto
> View attachment 5049894
> 
> View attachment 5049895


Interesting bag!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Interesting bag!


Thanks! I can squish the top down and it's the perfect tote, and lined with suede, probably not real suede but better than their bright yellow lining!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Black and white zebra-like pattern.


Yeah.. Those washed leathers are usually so soft, maybe conditioner will help? Sorry!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Yeah.. Those washed leathers are usually so soft, maybe conditioner will help? Sorry!


Oh, it’s soft. But my first one was drop dead soft so it was a high bar! My issue is really the incredibly long strap drop and just long body. Not sure if it looks good on me.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, it’s soft. But my first one was drop dead soft so it was a high bar! My issue is really the incredibly long strap drop and just long body. Not sure if it looks good on me.


Ohhh ok. What about wearing it as a shoulder bag with the long strap doubled?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Ohhh ok. What about wearing it as a shoulder bag with the long strap doubled?


Sadly no shoulder strap came with it.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Polene tote


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Polene tote


Love it!  I'm using my Polene today too...I will post a pic.


----------



## Antonia




----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> View attachment 5053954
> View attachment 5053956


This bag looks so good on you and goes with your outfit so well! I’m still considering this bag but in the cognac. I’m just undecided about the opening. Do you find it small the opening or a hindrance with the handle in the way. The leather on this looks so good!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> This bag looks so good on you and goes with your outfit so well! I’m still considering this bag but in the cognac. I’m just undecided about the opening. Do you find it small the opening or a hindrance with the handle in the way. The leather on this looks so good!


Thank you Carrie!  I'm so in love with this bag....my other bags will be so jealous!   I'm not gonna lie, the opening can be a bit of a pain...you just have to get used to how to put the larger items in (sideways) but once they're in, the bag is so wide, there's plenty of room in there. I don't mind the opening because I love the uniqueness of this bag but I'm sure others would rather not have to deal with it. It's all in what your tastes are. Personally speaking, I know this won't be my last #9!! Also, the cross body strap that came with it I will never use...it's a super thin strap and looks off with this chunky bag....that's why I love the chunky chain strap and I would even buy a longer chain strap to be able to wear it on my shoulder. The length of the chain strap now allows me to hand hold it, or on the crook of arm but it's just a tad too short for the shoulder. I mainly bought it to dress up the purse and give it some bling.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> View attachment 5053954
> View attachment 5053956


This is gorgeous! Where did you get the chain?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> This is gorgeous! Where did you get the chain?


Thank you Shelby!!  The chain came from here: https://dressupyourpurse.com/collec...olore-chunky-large-decorative-chain-2-lengths  I got the longer length!!


----------



## JenJBS

@Jeepgurl76 @Antonia    Lovely Polene bags, ladies!


----------



## JenJBS

My Behno Ina bag in apricot.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> View attachment 5053954
> View attachment 5053956


Oh, the leather on this looks wonderful. Love the close-up picture! I wonder if the leather on this bag is different from the leather on the tote...


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> View attachment 5053954
> View attachment 5053956



This bag is really cute! I love the chain too


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, the leather on this looks wonderful. Love the close-up picture! I wonder if the leather on this bag is different from the leather on the tote...


Thank you!!  It's probably the same pebbled leather.


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> This bag is really cute! I love the chain too


Thank you!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thank you Shelby!!  The chain came from here: https://dressupyourpurse.com/collec...olore-chunky-large-decorative-chain-2-lengths  I got the longer length!!


Thanks!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Sadly no shoulder strap came with it.


I'll see if I have one. The one I think I have is LP, but gunmetal HW. You can have it, PM me if you're interested. Oh and I have to make sure I find it first!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I'll see if I have one. The one I think I have is LP, but gunmetal HW. You can have it, PM me if you're interested. Oh and I have to make sure I find it first!


That’s so nice of you, but it’s gold hardware. 
I have a RM dog clip strap, but it’s too short. I was looking online for something, but everything looked so new and shiny.


----------



## samfalstaff

Rough and tumble wristlet for some errands



Go Forth Goods tote for work


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Rough and tumble wristlet for some errands
> View attachment 5055769
> 
> 
> Go Forth Goods tote for work
> View attachment 5055772


Oh I love that clutch!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> That’s so nice of you, but it’s gold hardware.
> I have a RM dog clip strap, but it’s too short. I was looking online for something, but everything looked so new and shiny.


Well let me know if you change your mind. I my head, gunmetal is neutral, also the strap is a tiny bit wider but the strap is adjustable.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Oh I love that clutch!!


Thanks! And it's so soft! I just want to hug it!


----------



## Shelby33

MK Tonne Hobo


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> MK Tonne Hobo
> View attachment 5060609
> 
> View attachment 5060610


This is beautiful Shelby, MK Collection bags have beautiful leather-nothing like the MK line!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> This is beautiful Shelby, MK Collection bags have beautiful leather-nothing like the MK line!!


Thanks Antonia! I know! I love calfskin! It's really soft but also looks durable. I couldn't believe it when I took it out of the box, it's perfect!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> MK Tonne Hobo
> View attachment 5060609
> 
> View attachment 5060610



The leather looks really nice and that handle is so unique looking!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> The leather looks really nice and that handle is so unique looking!


It's really comfortable, the handle. I love the zippers in front.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> It's really comfortable, the handle. I love the zippers in front.



I wondered if it was comfortable.. it's hard to tell with rounded shoulder straps but that is good! I like the zippers/details too.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks Antonia! I know! I love calfskin! It's really soft but also looks durable. I couldn't believe it when I took it out of the box, it's perfect!



I'm also a huge fan of calfskin leather!   Really soft, extremely durable.

Really loud noise startled me. I dropped my calfskin Balenciaga, and it skittered along the parking lot a bit. I'm afraid I've ruined my crazy expensive bag... Pick it up and check - not a scratch on it. Thankfully it was black, since I'm sure a light color would have had a black stain on it. Gotta love calfskin.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> I'm also a huge fan of calfskin leather!   Really soft, extremely durable.
> 
> Really loud noise startled me. I dropped my calfskin Balenciaga, and it skittered along the parking lot a bit. I'm afraid I've ruined my crazy expensive bag... Pick it up and check - not a scratch on it. Thankfully it was black, since I'm sure a light color would have had a black stain on it. Gotta love calfskin.


I didn't realize it was so durable! But it does feel pretty strong. 
I'm always afraid I'll drop my bag in a puddle or plate of food


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Cold and snowy here today! Using my Rough and Tumble bag.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Cold and snowy here today! Using my Rough and Tumble bag.


Snow??  Yikes!!  Did you ever get your other R&T bag?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> MK Tonne Hobo
> View attachment 5060609
> 
> View attachment 5060610


I had this in black.  I like yours - taupey color?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I had this in black.  I like yours - taupey color?


It's more like tan. I think the color is "desert sun". Do you still have the other Tonne?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> It's more like tan. I think the color is "desert sun". Do you still have the other Tonne?


is still have the lamb one with the outside flap pocket.....I felt like I had too many black bags and the tonne was somewhat marketable so I sold it via the local consignment shop


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> is still have the lamb one with the outside flap pocket.....I felt like I had too many black bags and the tonne was somewhat marketable so I sold it via the local consignment shop


Oh that one is really pretty too!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Oh that one is really pretty too!


Thanks.  Love the leather but not liking it fuctionally as much these days


----------



## anthrosphere

It was another lovely day today! Kate Spade watering can bag with my pup.


----------



## laurenrr

anthrosphere said:


> It was another lovely day today! Kate Spade watering can bag with my pup.
> 
> View attachment 5062131


Sooooo adorable (both)!


----------



## Antonia

anthrosphere said:


> It was another lovely day today! Kate Spade watering can bag with my pup.
> 
> View attachment 5062131


What a great photo!!! Both are super super cute!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

anthrosphere said:


> It was another lovely day today! Kate Spade watering can bag with my pup.
> 
> View attachment 5062131



 Aww they are both so cute!!


----------



## anthrosphere

Thank you so much, girls!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Mansur Gavriel drawstring bag in blush. Smooshy!!!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Mansur Gavriel drawstring bag in blush. Smooshy!!!
> 
> View attachment 5063159


This is so pretty!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> This is so pretty!!!



Thank you, Antonia!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Mansur Gavriel drawstring bag in blush. Smooshy!!!
> 
> View attachment 5063159


Very nice! Leather looks very soft!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Very nice! Leather looks very soft!



Thank you!    It is very soft.


----------



## Shelby33

Had to change, MK Tonne


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Had to change, MK Tonne
> View attachment 5064919
> View attachment 5064920


did you add the chain?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> did you add the chain?


Yes. I don't like taking the bag off to get to my stuff.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yes. I don't like taking the bag off to get to my stuff.


good idea....and those outside pockets are pretty good too


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> good idea....and those outside pockets are pretty good too


The outside pockets are great and very deep!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> The outside pockets are great and very deep!


yes and the leather is very durable.  of course mine was black - your light colored one may bit a bit less so but it's a pretty color and you have lots of bags so you're not gonna carry it every day


----------



## samfalstaff

Vintage Coach this weekend


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LV Babylone BB.


----------



## JenJBS

Marc Jacobs The Soiree.


----------



## starrynite_87

Mansur Graviel bucket bag


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Speedy 30 today.


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Speedy 30 today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096211



Love all these bags and flower photos!


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm using my new to me classic Marc Jacobs hobo with suede lining from TRR.   I love this bag!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Today I'm using my new to me classic Marc Jacobs hobo with suede lining from TRR.   I love this bag!!
> View attachment 5107545
> 
> View attachment 5107546


those MJ collection bags are nice


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> those MJ collection bags are nice


Thank you and yes, I totally agree!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Today I'm using my new to me classic Marc Jacobs hobo with suede lining from TRR.   I love this bag!!
> View attachment 5107545
> 
> View attachment 5107546


I love it!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I love it!!


Thank you!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Thank you and yes, I totally agree!!


the suede lining does make them a bit heavy though....remember back in the day when we didn't care how large or heavy the bags were?  I had a gryson bag that was very large and suede lined


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> the suede lining does make them a bit heavy though....remember back in the day when we didn't care how large or heavy the bags were?  I had a gryson bag that was very large and suede lined


I remember the Gryson bags....the original ones were super heavy and made in Italy.....suede linings are luxurious but add weight!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I remember the Gryson bags....the original ones were super heavy and made in Italy.....suede linings are luxurious but add weight!


yes they do.....I have a MJ Blake lined in suede an I'm finding it a bit more heavy than I like


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Today I'm using my new to me classic Marc Jacobs hobo with suede lining from TRR.   I love this bag!!
> View attachment 5107545
> 
> View attachment 5107546


What a good-looking bag! Do you remember what MJ called this? Or is it just the hobo?


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> What a good-looking bag! Do you remember what MJ called this? Or is it just the hobo?


Thank you!! No, I wish I knew the answer!  It's not the Blake multi pocket hobo...that's the one with the buckle pockets on the front and sides,  and a tubular shoulder strap (like the one in The Devil Wears Prada).  This one is very similar to it but has the flat adjustable shoulder strap and zipper front pocket instead of buckled pockets (like the sides).  It's also wider than the multi pocket hobo but slouches nicely when carried.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Thank you!! No, I wish I knew the answer!  It's not the Blake multi pocket hobo...that's the one with the buckle pockets on the front and sides,  and a tubular shoulder strap (like the one in The Devil Wears Prada).  This one is very similar to it but has the flat adjustable shoulder strap and zipper front pocket instead of buckled pockets (like the sides).  It's also wider than the multi pocket hobo but slouches nicely when carried.


Well, let me know if see another one. MJ bags are very much underrated!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

YSL Medium College bag.   Love the leather on this and the chain is incredibly light weight it’s unbelievable compared to my MAC bags. My hair doesn’t get all tangled in the YSL either. On a funny note I purchased this from Fashionphile. When I first received it I was on the fence about it. Then did I want Black or Beige. I sent it back to FP lol but I quickly regretted it. So soon as it went back into stock on the site I purchased it again it’s a keeper


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> YSL Medium College bag.   Love the leather on this and the chain is incredibly light weight it’s unbelievable compared to my MAC bags. My hair doesn’t get all tangled in the YSL either. On a funny note I purchased this from Fashionphile. When I first received it I was on the fence about it. Then did I want Black or Beige. I sent it back to FP lol but I quickly regretted it. So soon as it went back into stock on the site I purchased it again it’s a keeper
> View attachment 5107742



Ooo love it!!! Always thought these were really beautiful bags.  

And too funny about the repurchasing... the things we do for bags!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Well, let me know if see another one. MJ bags are very much underrated!


I will def. let you know if I see another one!!


----------



## JenJBS

Apricot Ina bag by Behno.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> YSL Medium College bag.   Love the leather on this and the chain is incredibly light weight it’s unbelievable compared to my MAC bags. My hair doesn’t get all tangled in the YSL either. On a funny note I purchased this from Fashionphile. When I first received it I was on the fence about it. Then did I want Black or Beige. I sent it back to FP lol but I quickly regretted it. So soon as it went back into stock on the site I purchased it again it’s a keeper
> View attachment 5107742


very nice...silver HW or gunmetal?


----------



## anthrosphere

New-to-me Chloe Paraty in Atoll blue. She is a little banged up but I love her anyway.


----------



## sdkitty

anthrosphere said:


> New-to-me Chloe Paraty in Atoll blue. She is a little banged up but I love her anyway.


purses are meant to be used....of course a light colored one like that is gonna show some wear.  enjoy


----------



## anthrosphere

sdkitty said:


> purses are meant to be used....of course a light colored one like that is gonna show some wear.  enjoy


Thank you! 


JenJBS said:


> Apricot Ina bag by Behno.



I want to gobble her up! So pretty!


----------



## sdkitty

just switched to this prada washed buffalo bag - one of the oldest I have.  Indestructible


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> just switched to this prada washed buffalo bag - one of the oldest I have.  Indestructible
> View attachment 5116597


Love this!!  That leather really is indestructible!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Love this!!  That leather really is indestructible!!


yes, I got caught in a rare downpour when I first got it and it came out of it fine


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Want to use my Wine Nikki but I can’t stop petting this YSL Loulou Puffer


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Want to use my Wine Nikki but I can’t stop petting this YSL Loulou Puffer
> View attachment 5116675


pretty...looks soft


----------



## starrynite_87

We’ve been at the beach the past few days and despite packing a couple bags, it’s been easier to just grab my LV Emilie wallet and head out.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> What a good-looking bag! Do you remember what MJ called this? Or is it just the hobo?


not exactly the same as the one  @Antonia got but MJ Collection bag lined in suede...thought this might interest you....I started browsing MJ and remembered your post
Marc Jacobs Bags | Marc Jacobs Shoulder Bag | Poshmark

another one:
Marc Jacobs Bags | Marc Jacobs Calf Leather Shoulder Bag | Poshmark


----------



## Shelby33

Botkier Venice Hobo
I'd get this in every color it came in!


----------



## anthrosphere

Shelby33 said:


> Botkier Venice Hobo
> I'd get this in every color it came in!



Oh, those fringes!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Botkier Venice Hobo
> I'd get this in every color it came in!
> View attachment 5121119
> View attachment 5121120


botkier made some nice bags back in the day


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Botkier Venice Hobo
> I'd get this in every color it came in!
> View attachment 5121119
> View attachment 5121120



I love the fringe too!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> I love the fringe too!


Thanks! I think it's about to rain so went back to purple haze   plus I missed the purple..


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> botkier made some nice bags back in the day


I know, lots of nice lambskin bags!


----------



## Shelby33

anthrosphere said:


> Oh, those fringes!


I love fringe!


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> not exactly the same as the one  @Antonia got but MJ Collection bag lined in suede...thought this might interest you....I started browsing MJ and remembered your post
> Marc Jacobs Bags | Marc Jacobs Shoulder Bag | Poshmark
> 
> another one:
> Marc Jacobs Bags | Marc Jacobs Calf Leather Shoulder Bag | Poshmark


Thanks for looking out for me! I don't like the dirty interior of this bag, but I continue to love the suede lining. Still on the lookout!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks for looking out for me! I don't like the dirty interior of this bag, but I continue to love the suede lining. Still on the lookout!


you're welcome
I was looking at MJ Rio bags but they have held their value better than some other MJ styles


----------



## Shelby33

Linea Pelle Samantha


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Linea Pelle Samantha
> View attachment 5122604


those studs kinda remind me of some Marc Jacobs bags....nice


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> those studs kinda remind me of some Marc Jacobs bags....nice


Thanks


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Linea Pelle Samantha
> View attachment 5122604



I like the studs!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Linea Pelle Samantha
> View attachment 5122604


Wowza!!


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> you're welcome
> I was looking at MJ Rio bags but they have held their value better than some other MJ styles
> View attachment 5121995


I really want to find an MJ incognito in green, but they still seem to be pretty expensive.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Linea Pelle Samantha
> View attachment 5122604


What a GREAT name for a bag!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I really want to find an MJ incognito in green, but they still seem to be pretty expensive.


don't know that one....will have to go look in the mj forum


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta -  Campana.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I really want to find an MJ incognito in green, but they still seem to be pretty expensive.


that is a pretty bag
IDK about you but I've gotten spoiled with the low prices on these older RM bags


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Wowza!!


I got this quite a while ago, just getting around to using it. For a few hours. Because I went back to purple haze.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> I like the studs!


I love studs!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> those studs kinda remind me of some Marc Jacobs bags....nice


Oh! I think I just bought a Marc Jacobs, we'll see if it ships. It was 8.00 because there is a stain on the bottom.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Oh! I think I just bought a Marc Jacobs, we'll see if it ships. It was 8.00 because there is a stain on the bottom.


eight dollars?!  how much for shipping?  what style?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> eight dollars?!  how much for shipping?  what style?


I think shipping is 7.99? And I think it's called the Blake hobo.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I think shipping is 7.99? And I think it's called the Blake hobo.


wow!  I know the prices have dropped but that's insane.  what color?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I think shipping is 7.99? And I think it's called the Blake hobo.


I had this one - called Angela - years ago
probably not the same as what you're getting


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I had this one - called Angela - years ago
> probably not the same as what you're getting
> View attachment 5123575


Mine has 2 pockets on the front too, but also a pocket on each side. Might be taller than yours. If it ships!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Mine has 2 pockets on the front too, but also a pocket on each side. Might be taller than yours. If it ships!


why wouldn't it ship?  what site is it from?
sorry I'm not as experienced as you....you thinking the price could have been an error?


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Botkier Venice Hobo
> I'd get this in every color it came in!
> View attachment 5121119
> View attachment 5121120


Oooh! I love this.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Oooh! I love this.


Thanks!!!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> why wouldn't it ship?  what site is it from?
> sorry I'm not as experienced as you....you thinking the price could have been an error?


No sometimes I just get a feeling.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> wow!  I know the prices have dropped but that's insane.  what color?


Looks like pinkish purple?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> No sometimes I just get a feeling.


hope you get it....can't lose at that price for a bag that originally sold at around $1,000


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> hope you get it....can't lose at that price for a bag that originally sold at around $1,000


It did????? I had no idea!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> It did????? I had no idea!


well, I never shopped for that particular bag but the Blake which was a pushlock bag sold for that much so I would think any of the pushlock bags would have been somewhere in that price range....do you know if yours has suede lining?  that (though heavy) was desirable

here's my blake satchel......these were $1,000 full retail.  I just got mine a couple of years ago


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> well, I never shopped for that particular bag but the Blake which was a pushlock bag sold for that much so I would think any of the pushlock bags would have been somewhere in that price range....do you know if yours has suede lining?  that (though heavy) was desirable
> 
> here's my blake satchel......these were $1,000 full retail.  I just got mine a couple of years ago
> 
> View attachment 5124477


That's really nice! I don't know if it has suede lining but seller says it's a heavy bag.


----------



## sdkitty

picked up this moni moni bag at the consignment shop....don't know color name - to me it's like a pinky red


----------



## JenJBS

Polene Numero Dix.


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> picked up this moni moni bag at the consignment shop....don't know color name - to me it's like a pinky red
> View attachment 5125737


Lovely color!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Polene Numero Dix.
> View attachment 5125836


This bag looks so cool!


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> well, I never shopped for that particular bag but the Blake which was a pushlock bag sold for that much so I would think any of the pushlock bags would have been somewhere in that price range....do you know if yours has suede lining?  that (though heavy) was desirable
> 
> here's my blake satchel......these were $1,000 full retail.  I just got mine a couple of years ago
> 
> View attachment 5124477


How's the leather on this one?


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> How's the leather on this one?


it's smooth with some small grain....calf probably - doesn't feel like lamb to me


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Lovely color!


thanks....I don't usually do red but this was priced very well and very soft leather


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> it's smooth with some small grain....calf probably - doesn't feel like lamb to me


It's looks like it is very soft. My one MJ bag (original Natasha) does not have soft leather. I guess that's why I'm hesitant to get another.


----------



## Shelby33

Formerly olive HH Havana Hobo. This is one of the originals in really soft lambskin. I knew about the back of the bag


But even the front was in bad shape, missing studs, etc. Washed the bag and used the tarrago shoe cream in a bronzy color. Put a stud here because there was a small hole.


 Replaced other studs, honestly been working on this most of the day. 
Flash


No flash


But my favorite part is the old lining! 


Oh and here is the back of the bag now


Seller said it was ink but I don't know. I ended up having to sand it off with very fine grit sandpaper. 
Oh and I paid 11.00 plus shipping.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> It's looks like it is very soft. My one MJ bag (original Natasha) does not have soft leather. I guess that's why I'm hesitant to get another.


this one isn't particularly soft.  pretty durable leather but of course, the pushlocks are easily scratched even when you don't use the pockets


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> This bag looks so cool!



Thank you!


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> Formerly olive HH Havana Hobo. This is one of the originals in really soft lambskin. I knew about the back of the bag
> View attachment 5126555
> 
> But even the front was in bad shape, missing studs, etc. Washed the bag and used the tarrago shoe cream in a bronzy color. Put a stud here because there was a small hole.
> View attachment 5126558
> 
> Replaced other studs, honestly been working on this most of the day.
> Flash
> View attachment 5126559
> 
> No flash
> View attachment 5126561
> 
> But my favorite part is the old lining!
> View attachment 5126564
> 
> Oh and here is the back of the bag now
> View attachment 5126566
> 
> Seller said it was ink but I don't know. I ended up having to sand it off with very fine grit sandpaper.
> Oh and I paid 11.00 plus shipping.



Wow! It looks amazing!  I want one, too!!!

I found one that I think is Chalk (white). I wish it was more like stone. White is not easy to wear. I am still deciding if I should buy it or not. Of course, it costs more than $11.


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Wow! It looks amazing!  I want one, too!!!
> 
> I found one that I think is Chalk (white). I wish it was more like stone. White is not easy to wear. I am still deciding if I should buy it or not. Of course, it costs more than $11.


They had a great white called "moonbeam" that was almost pearly and very resistant to dirt if I remember correctly. Really pretty.


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Wow! It looks amazing!  I want one, too!!!
> 
> I found one that I think is Chalk (white). I wish it was more like stone. White is not easy to wear. I am still deciding if I should buy it or not. Of course, it costs more than $11.


Oh also, they are the most comfortable, functional hobo I've ever had, and very lightweight!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Formerly olive HH Havana Hobo. This is one of the originals in really soft lambskin. I knew about the back of the bag
> View attachment 5126555
> 
> But even the front was in bad shape, missing studs, etc. Washed the bag and used the tarrago shoe cream in a bronzy color. Put a stud here because there was a small hole.
> View attachment 5126558
> 
> Replaced other studs, honestly been working on this most of the day.
> Flash
> View attachment 5126559
> 
> No flash
> View attachment 5126561
> 
> But my favorite part is the old lining!
> View attachment 5126564
> 
> Oh and here is the back of the bag now
> View attachment 5126566
> 
> Seller said it was ink but I don't know. I ended up having to sand it off with very fine grit sandpaper.
> Oh and I paid 11.00 plus shipping.


another beautiful restoration....never seen that lining before


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> picked up this moni moni bag at the consignment shop....don't know color name - to me it's like a pinky red
> View attachment 5125737


Great pop of color.  I used to be obsessed with Moni Moni bags.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Polene Numero Dix.
> View attachment 5125836


OMG, congrats on this!!  Did I miss this on the Polene thread?  Anyway, I love it!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Formerly olive HH Havana Hobo. This is one of the originals in really soft lambskin. I knew about the back of the bag
> View attachment 5126555
> 
> But even the front was in bad shape, missing studs, etc. Washed the bag and used the tarrago shoe cream in a bronzy color. Put a stud here because there was a small hole.
> View attachment 5126558
> 
> Replaced other studs, honestly been working on this most of the day.
> Flash
> View attachment 5126559
> 
> No flash
> View attachment 5126561
> 
> But my favorite part is the old lining!
> View attachment 5126564
> 
> Oh and here is the back of the bag now
> View attachment 5126566
> 
> Seller said it was ink but I don't know. I ended up having to sand it off with very fine grit sandpaper.
> Oh and I paid 11.00 plus shipping.


Amazing!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Great pop of color.  I used to be obsessed with Moni Moni bags.


thanks Antonia
I was in a buying mood so this has satisfied my urge
I hadn't recalled seeing Moni Moni talked about here but searching I did find some chat and Halle Berry carried this bag a lot back in the day


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Amazing!!!


Thanks! This was the hardest one I've done! But it's so rare to find one of the originals with that lining and the long tassel but I worked on it for hours!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> another beautiful restoration....never seen that lining before


Thanks! The first Havana had really nice linings, I was lucky to find this.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! This was the hardest one I've done! But it's so rare to find one of the originals with that lining and the long tassel but I worked on it for hours!


patience and skill paid off


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> OMG, congrats on this!!  Did I miss this on the Polene thread?  Anyway, I love it!



Thank you, Antonia!   It was a while ago I posted it there.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Formerly olive HH Havana Hobo. This is one of the originals in really soft lambskin. I knew about the back of the bag
> View attachment 5126555
> 
> But even the front was in bad shape, missing studs, etc. Washed the bag and used the tarrago shoe cream in a bronzy color. Put a stud here because there was a small hole.
> View attachment 5126558
> 
> Replaced other studs, honestly been working on this most of the day.
> Flash
> View attachment 5126559
> 
> No flash
> View attachment 5126561
> 
> But my favorite part is the old lining!
> View attachment 5126564
> 
> Oh and here is the back of the bag now
> View attachment 5126566
> 
> Seller said it was ink but I don't know. I ended up having to sand it off with very fine grit sandpaper.
> Oh and I paid 11.00 plus shipping.


Oh, I love that lining!


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> this one isn't particularly soft.  pretty durable leather but of course, the pushlocks are easily scratched even when you don't use the pockets


I was thinking that hardware looks particularly vulnerable to scratches.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I was thinking that hardware looks particularly vulnerable to scratches.


yes, mine is in pretty good shape but may have a couple of scratches...it's very shiny


----------



## samfalstaff

Skittle said:


> Wow! It looks amazing!  I want one, too!!!
> 
> I found one that I think is Chalk (white). I wish it was more like stone. White is not easy to wear. I am still deciding if I should buy it or not. Of course, it costs more than $11.


I've got one in purple. They're nice bags


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Mine has 2 pockets on the front too, but also a pocket on each side. Might be taller than yours. If it ships!


has it shipped?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> has it shipped?


Nope! I just canceled. It's fine, wasn't crazy about the color anyway.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, I love that lining!


Thanks, I do too!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> patience and skill paid off


Thanks!


----------



## lealea244

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Le Cabas in Taupe. I love this more than my Nikki bags  Can’t believe I feel this way!


Love this!! I've been debating between this color and the chalk. Would you say this taupe runs more grey or more beige?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> has it shipped?


Update, seller didn't see notification. She's selling it to me for 4.00 which she really didn't have to do.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Update, seller didn't see notification. She's selling it to me for 4.00 which she really didn't have to do.


pretty much nothing to lose at that price...this is the MJ bag, right?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> pretty much nothing to lose at that price...this is the MJ bag, right?


Yes


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yes


you can probably rehab it.....then if you don't like the color, sell?  do you every sell bags?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> you can probably rehab it.....then if you don't like the color, sell?  do you every sell bags?


No not anymore, I usually give them to my mom or sister. It's hard to tell what color it is, looks pinkish-purple? 
Have you ever heard of Derek Lam?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> No not anymore, I usually give them to my mom or sister. It's hard to tell what color it is, looks pinkish-purple?
> Have you ever heard of Derek Lam?


yes heard of derek lam but not sure what context....bags?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> yes heard of derek lam but not sure what context....bags?


Yes bags.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yes bags.


I did a search here and found some pics of the violet bag.  looks nice.  do you have your eye on one?


----------



## JenJBS

My colorful Maison Margiela camera bag.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I did a search here and found some pics of the violet bag.  looks nice.  do you have your eye on one?


I got a Romina bag for like 25.00, the leather is really, really soft.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I got a Romina bag for like 25.00, the leather is really, really soft.


like this?  I'm not familiar with these bags but seems they originally went for around $1900....so obviously you got a great score.  Did you just start looking at handbags without designating a brand?  You are a very patient shopper.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> like this?  I'm not familiar with these bags but seems they originally went for around $1900....so obviously you got a great score.  Did you just start looking at handbags without designating a brand?  You are a very patient shopper.
> View attachment 5133612


Yes that's it, except mine is a tan color, and I changed the strap-I love how chain straps look but hate using them. I think I was just looking at hobos and found it. I cannot believe they were so expensive!! But the leather is glove soft. Thanks for finding that, I'd love one in that color someday.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yes that's it, except mine is a tan color, and I changed the strap-I love how chain straps look but hate using them. I think I was just looking at hobos and found it. I cannot believe they were so expensive!! But the leather is glove soft. Thanks for finding that, I'd love one in that color someday.


You have me beat.  I thought I got a good deal buying a $500 bag for $30.
I love soft leather like that
I agree - don't think I'd enjoy a chain either
Can you please post a picture?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> You have me beat.  I thought I got a good deal buying a $500 bag for $30.
> I love soft leather like that
> I agree - don't think I'd enjoy a chain either
> Can you please post a picture?


I will post one in a bit for you!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> You have me beat.  I thought I got a good deal buying a $500 bag for $30.
> I love soft leather like that
> I agree - don't think I'd enjoy a chain either
> Can you please post a picture?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5133804


that leather looks yummy....was it clean when you got it?  that color would show marks


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> that leather looks yummy....was it clean when you got it?  that color would show marks


Funny you mention that because I assumed it would need some work, got the right colored shoe cream, etc, but I didn't need to clean it at all. No marks. My son got a drop of ketchup on it, I didn't notice it for a while but it came off with a baby wipe. No sign of it at all.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Funny you mention that because I assumed it would need some work, got the right colored shoe cream, etc, but I didn't need to clean it at all. No marks. My son got a drop of ketchup on it, I didn't notice it for a while but it came off with a baby wipe. No sign of it at all.


sometimes I think people buy bags and just don't use them, or use them very little.....I've gotten a few like that - old bags with no visible wear.  my most recent one is red, so not as light colored as yours but still a color that could show marks and there's not a mark on it.


----------



## Shelby33

MJ multi pocket? 
@sdkitty  this is the 4.00 bag, after a LOT of work. Still needs more work. I made the color darker. It must be from 03 or 04 because that's when he used canvas linings, which this has, which is good for me because the bag is heavy.


----------



## sdkitty

Wow.  All time bargain.  Nice color too


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> MJ multi pocket?
> @sdkitty  this is the 4.00 bag, after a LOT of work. Still needs more work. I made the color darker. It must be from 03 or 04 because that's when he used canvas linings, which this has, which is good for me because the bag is heavy.
> View attachment 5134909


The leather looks really nice!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> MJ multi pocket?
> @sdkitty  this is the 4.00 bag, after a LOT of work. Still needs more work. I made the color darker. It must be from 03 or 04 because that's when he used canvas linings, which this has, which is good for me because the bag is heavy.
> View attachment 5134909


this looks beautiful Shelby.  So it was faded?  Did you do a color change or just bring it back to life?  I can't believe you got this for $4.  Hardly worth the seller's time.  She must have just wanted to rehome the bag.
Do you have before and after pics?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> this looks beautiful Shelby.  So it was faded?  Did you do a color change or just bring it back to life?  I can't believe you got this for $4.  Hardly worth the seller's time.  She must have just wanted to rehome the bag.
> Do you have before and after pics?


It's just a shade darker than before. It wasn't just faded, there were marks, water marks, black marks, handle very very dark. Inside was fine. I was relieved it wasn't suede because it immediately went into the machine! I still have some work to do but it is 80% better. About 5 minutes after I put it in the washing machine I realized I should have taken pictures (so you could all see how awesome I was  ). I mixed the colors to get this into an empty tarrago jar, the jar was full and I used ALL of it. So now waiting for the same 2 colors to come so I can finish it but it is good enough to wear now.
Is this a multi pocket? Or a Blake? I've seen the bag under both names.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> The leather looks really nice!


It's very soft!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> It's just a shade darker than before. It wasn't just faded, there were marks, water marks, black marks, handle very very dark. Inside was fine. I was relieved it wasn't suede because it immediately went into the machine! I still have some work to do but it is 80% better. About 5 minutes after I put it in the washing machine I realized I should have taken pictures (so you could all see how awesome I was  ). I mixed the colors to get this into an empty tarrago jar, the jar was full and I used ALL of it. So now waiting for the same 2 colors to come so I can finish it but it is good enough to wear now.
> Is this a multi pocket? Or a Blake? I've seen the bag under both names.


it could be a Blake hobo.....classic blake is a satchel like this with the double handles....you may want to post in the MJ forum but seems like a lot of the "old" people are gone from there
So black marks came off in the washer?  I believe you're a wizard though in this case I do wish you had pics.  You are also a wizard at finding these bags


----------



## IntheOcean

Shelby33 said:


> MJ multi pocket?
> @sdkitty  this is the 4.00 bag, after a LOT of work. Still needs more work. I made the color darker. It must be from 03 or 04 because that's when he used canvas linings, which this has, which is good for me because the bag is heavy.
> View attachment 5134909


Super pretty bag! The deal you got is amazing. I used to have one almost like it in Dusty Rose (mine also had a zipped front pocket), it was really heavy thanks to the suede interior, but that leather was TDF.


----------



## Shelby33

IntheOcean said:


> Super pretty bag! The deal you got is amazing. I used to have one almost like it in Dusty Rose (mine also had a zipped front pocket), it was really heavy thanks to the suede interior, but that leather was TDF.


Thank you, and thanks for the info!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> it could be a Blake hobo.....classic blake is a satchel like this with the double handles....you may want to post in the MJ forum but seems like a lot of the "old" people are gone from there
> So black marks came off in the washer?  I believe you're a wizard though in this case I do wish you had pics.  You are also a wizard at finding these bags


Pretty bag! No, the black marks did not all come off, so they were covered up by the tarrago. So I realized that I can actually paint the shoe cream on, wait for it to dry, then buff it with a flat sponge-you know the yellow ones with the dark green scrubber on one side? I buffed that with the yellow side and no shoe cream came off and I got a much thicker coat. And it stays on. I like it better than dye because dye DOES come off, the shoe cream doesn't unless you want it to, and you have to work at it . Also dye makes the leather look almost plastic to me. The shoe creams don't and also nourish the leather.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Pretty bag! No, the black marks did not all come off, so they were covered up by the tarrago. So I realized that I can actually paint the shoe cream on, wait for it to dry, then buff it with a flat sponge-you know the yellow ones with the dark green scrubber on one side? I buffed that with the yellow side and no shoe cream came off and I got a much thicker coat. And it stays on. I like it better than dye because dye DOES come off, the shoe cream doesn't unless you want it to, and you have to work at it . Also dye makes the leather look almost plastic to me. The shoe creams don't and also nourish the leather.


that has to be up there with your best work


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> MJ multi pocket?
> @sdkitty  this is the 4.00 bag, after a LOT of work. Still needs more work. I made the color darker. It must be from 03 or 04 because that's when he used canvas linings, which this has, which is good for me because the bag is heavy.
> View attachment 5134909


It's amazing work you do there my friend!  A-ma-zing!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> It's amazing work you do there my friend!  A-ma-zing!!!


Aw thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> that has to be up there with your best work


It's really relaxing actually. Almost like gardening. But thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> it could be a Blake hobo.....classic blake is a satchel like this with the double handles....you may want to post in the MJ forum but seems like a lot of the "old" people are gone from there
> So black marks came off in the washer?  I believe you're a wizard though in this case I do wish you had pics.  You are also a wizard at finding these bags


This looks like what I have, although mine isn't mini and I can't tell if there are feet on the bottom of hers. Mine has feet.
Edit-hers does not have feet 


			https://posh.mk/19MZswjyRhb


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> This looks like what I have, although mine isn't mini and I can't tell if there are feet on the bottom of hers. Mine has feet.
> Edit-hers does not have feet
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/19MZswjyRhb


this looks like yours?
of course there is no guarantee that people are calling the bags the right name...this was labeled blake hobo


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> this looks like yours?
> of course there is no guarantee that people are calling the bags the right name...this was labeled blake hobo
> View attachment 5135486


That's exactly what mine looks like except for the color.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> That's exactly what mine looks like except for the color.


little price difference from what you paid
Marc Jacobs Bags | Marc Jacobs Blake Hobo | Poshmark


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> little price difference from what you paid
> Marc Jacobs Bags | Marc Jacobs Blake Hobo | Poshmark


That seems crazy high!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> That seems crazy high!!!


I think they're dreaming


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Rough and Tumble 1904 large 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
backpack in Nubuck.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Rough and Tumble 1904 large
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> backpack in Nubuck.


Whoah Carrie!!! This is super nice!!!!  I need more pics please!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Whoah Carrie!!! This is super nice!!!!  I need more pics please!!!


Not sure how well the Nubuck holds up over time. I
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
t’s super soft, lightweight and drapes really well. Burnt orange lining is a nice pop of color!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Not sure how well the Nubuck holds up over time. I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142291
> View attachment 5142292
> View attachment 5142293
> View attachment 5142294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t’s super soft, lightweight and drapes really well. Burnt orange lining is a nice pop of color!


I love everything!!  The nubuck, the lining....perfection!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Antonia

So you can also wear it like a shoulder bag as well, right?  Was this one of those custom orders?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> So you can also wear it like a shoulder bag as well, right?  Was this one of those custom orders?


It’s kinda like a custom because it’s not as boring as their stock bags lol. They create custom bags for their limited page. Which those bags can be returned. I pitched it from their limited page. If you choose to make a custom they cannot be returned. Bag can be worn as backpack, shoulder or crossbody.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Lulu lemon mini backpack. Spending day at dog hospital. Switched packs so wouldn’t get dog hair all over it.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Lulu lemon mini backpack. Spending day at dog hospital. Switched packs so wouldn’t get dog hair all over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142832


Love the color!!  I hope your doggie is ok!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Love the color!!  I hope your doggie is ok!!


Thank you. Took one of my dogs to an ultrasound yesterday . Has a bad gallbladder and a mass on spleen. We’re doing a surgical consult for removal of gallbladder/spleen. He’s 13 years old and a bit frail from being sick lately.  It’s either surgery or end of life on Friday. Not a good week!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Thank you. Took one of my dogs to an ultrasound yesterday . Has a bad gallbladder and a mass on spleen. We’re doing a surgical consult for removal of gallbladder/spleen. He’s 13 years old and a bit frail from being sick lately.  It’s either surgery or end of life on Friday. Not a good week!


so sorry about your dog   it's hard to seem them failing


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> so sorry about your dog   it's hard to seem them failing


Thank you!


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Thank you. Took one of my dogs to an ultrasound yesterday . Has a bad gallbladder and a mass on spleen. We’re doing a surgical consult for removal of gallbladder/spleen. He’s 13 years old and a bit frail from being sick lately.  It’s either surgery or end of life on Friday. Not a good week!



Oh no, very sorry to hear   Sending good thoughts to you and your dog!


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Thank you. Took one of my dogs to an ultrasound yesterday . Has a bad gallbladder and a mass on spleen. We’re doing a surgical consult for removal of gallbladder/spleen. He’s 13 years old and a bit frail from being sick lately.  It’s either surgery or end of life on Friday. Not a good week!



Oh no! Poor pup. Hope they can do surgery, and that it will be successful.


----------



## laurenrr

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Thank you. Took one of my dogs to an ultrasound yesterday . Has a bad gallbladder and a mass on spleen. We’re doing a surgical consult for removal of gallbladder/spleen. He’s 13 years old and a bit frail from being sick lately.  It’s either surgery or end of life on Friday. Not a good week!


Sorry you are going through this and i hope
For the best outcome for your pup ❤️


----------



## Skittle

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Thank you. Took one of my dogs to an ultrasound yesterday . Has a bad gallbladder and a mass on spleen. We’re doing a surgical consult for removal of gallbladder/spleen. He’s 13 years old and a bit frail from being sick lately.  It’s either surgery or end of life on Friday. Not a good week!



I am sorry that you are going through this . I hope that he can do surgery and recover quickly!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Thank you. Took one of my dogs to an ultrasound yesterday . Has a bad gallbladder and a mass on spleen. We’re doing a surgical consult for removal of gallbladder/spleen. He’s 13 years old and a bit frail from being sick lately.  It’s either surgery or end of life on Friday. Not a good week!


Oh boy...I'm so sorry to hear about this Carrie!   I'm sure you will make the right decision.  I'm hoping for the best for your fur baby! Hugs!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Thank you. Took one of my dogs to an ultrasound yesterday . Has a bad gallbladder and a mass on spleen. We’re doing a surgical consult for removal of gallbladder/spleen. He’s 13 years old and a bit frail from being sick lately.  It’s either surgery or end of life on Friday. Not a good week!


That's just awful. I hope it all works out.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Thank you!


how's your doggie?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> how's your doggie?


Sleeping well after a full day of treats, park and cuddles. Tomorrow morning off to the Rainbow bridge


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Sleeping well after a full day of treats, park and cuddles. Tomorrow morning off to the Rainbow bridge


aww
so sorry
it's so hard to do that but you know (with your vets advice) when it's time
I had a similar experience with my kitty.  Vet told me it was time but I didn't want to do it that same day. brought him home, let him go outside, gave him treats.  
It's heartbreaking but we have to do right by them.


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Sleeping well after a full day of treats, park and cuddles. Tomorrow morning off to the Rainbow bridge



My condolences.  I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Sleeping well after a full day of treats, park and cuddles. Tomorrow morning off to the Rainbow bridge


I'm so very sorry to hear this Carrie.  I was hoping for the best.  We're thinking of you! HUGS!


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Sleeping well after a full day of treats, park and cuddles. Tomorrow morning off to the Rainbow bridge



I know nothing can help much but wanted to say I am so sorry.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Thank you. Took one of my dogs to an ultrasound yesterday . Has a bad gallbladder and a mass on spleen. We’re doing a surgical consult for removal of gallbladder/spleen. He’s 13 years old and a bit frail from being sick lately.  It’s either surgery or end of life on Friday. Not a good week!


I'm so sorry Carrie!


----------



## Shelby33

MJ


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Sleeping well after a full day of treats, park and cuddles. Tomorrow morning off to the Rainbow bridge


Oh no! I am so so sorry! Thinking of you


----------



## Skittle

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Sleeping well after a full day of treats, park and cuddles. Tomorrow morning off to the Rainbow bridge



I am so sorry...


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Sleeping well after a full day of treats, park and cuddles. Tomorrow morning off to the Rainbow bridge


Oh no. So sorry to hear that.


----------



## Shelby33

MK


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> MK
> View attachment 5151119
> 
> View attachment 5151121


nice...I've had two MK bags from that tonne collection (still have one) but haven't seen this style before


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> nice...I've had two MK bags from that tonne collection (still have one) but haven't seen this style before


I have the hobo and now this one. Do you still have the one with the front pocket?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I have the hobo and now this one. Do you still have the one with the front pocket?


yes, lambskin 
so this one is new for you?
another bargain?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> MK
> View attachment 5151119
> 
> View attachment 5151121


OMG the leather looks incredible!!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> OMG the leather looks incredible!!!!  Congrats!!!


Thanks Antonia!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> yes, lambskin
> so this one is new for you?
> another bargain?


It's new, was 51.00 on TRR.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> It's new, was 51.00 on TRR.


wow....another great find 
the quality on these MK collection bags is very nice


----------



## samfalstaff

Prada deerskin tote yesterday. The leather is so soft and supple (and I got this one for a great price!)



My new to me Marc Jacobs Natasha with B/W interior (so much better than his later bags)


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> MK
> View attachment 5151119
> 
> View attachment 5151121


Wow! This leather is glowing!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> MK
> View attachment 5151119
> 
> View attachment 5151121



The leather does look super nice on this!


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Prada deerskin tote yesterday. The leather is so soft and supple (and I got this one for a great price!)
> View attachment 5151601
> 
> 
> My new to me Marc Jacobs Natasha with B/W interior (so much better than his later bags)
> View attachment 5151600
> View attachment 5151599



Those both look really soft and nice!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Prada deerskin tote yesterday. The leather is so soft and supple (and I got this one for a great price!)
> View attachment 5151601
> 
> 
> My new to me Marc Jacobs Natasha with B/W interior (so much better than his later bags)
> View attachment 5151600
> View attachment 5151599


love that Prada deerskin....not easy to get a deal on one of those


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> love that Prada deerskin....not easy to get a deal on one of those


I know! I think I ended up paying about $160 after taxes. Seller started at a low price and it was an auction. The bag needed some work though. It had quite the mold problem, and the handles aren’t in good shape.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I know! I think I ended up paying about $160 after taxes. Seller started at a low price and it was an auction. The bag needed some work though. It had quite the mold problem, and the handles aren’t in good shape.


great deal
what do you do about mold?
had she disclosed that?


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> great deal
> what do you do about mold?
> had she disclosed that?


No, but it was an international seller and I would have had to pay shipping for a return.

Lots of sun, vinegar, and baking soda for the smell. Thankfully it was all on the interior lining.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> No, but it was an international seller and I would have had to pay shipping for a return.
> 
> Lots of sun, vinegar, and baking soda for the smell. Thankfully it was all on the interior lining.


so it ended up with you getting a very desirable bag for a great price...hopefully handles aren't that bad


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks for looking out for me! I don't like the dirty interior of this bag, but I continue to love the suede lining. Still on the lookout!


not sure if this would be of interest


samfalstaff said:


> Thanks for looking out for me! I don't like the dirty interior of this bag, but I continue to love the suede lining. Still on the lookout!


this one looks kinda nice....looks like suede interior but inside maybe dirty
Marc Jacobs Bag | eBay


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> not sure if this would be of interest
> 
> this one looks kinda nice....looks like suede interior but inside maybe dirty
> Marc Jacobs Bag | eBay


Not bad looking. Leather looks nice, although that color of brown is not my favorite. I would think cleaning suede would be difficult.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Not bad looking. Leather looks nice, although that color of brown is not my favorite. I would think cleaning suede would be difficult.


You prefer grey or black to brown?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! This leather is glowing!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> The leather does look super nice on this!


It's very drapey... Is that a word? And very soft!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> wow....another great find
> the quality on these MK collection bags is very nice


I agree. I think I've only ever had one MMK a long time ago and it was an older bag and very soft. But the quality was not as nice.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Not bad looking. Leather looks nice, although that color of brown is not my favorite. I would think cleaning suede would be difficult.


I'm lost, which MJ are you looking for? There are some on TRR, good prices.


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> You prefer grey or black to brown?


I like a black, dark brown, or a light brown. Some browns look a little orange to me.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I'm lost, which MJ are you looking for? There are some on TRR, good prices.


It was either something Antonia got or something sdkitty had. I can’t remember which, but I was interested in the Marc jacobs bags with suede interiors.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> It was either something Antonia got or something sdkitty had. I can’t remember which, but I was interested in the Marc jacobs bags with suede interiors.


I don't know what kind Antonia has but Sdkitty has a Blake. I have a Multi Pocket from I think 04 when he stopped using suede interiors for a bit and it's kind of heavy. 
I do want to know what kind Antonia's is, it's really pretty.


----------



## Antonia

I wish I knew the official name of my bag but it's a lot like the multi pocket hobo but without the 2 front pockets...it only has 2 side pockets and a front zipped pocket.  The leather on it is incredible!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I wish I knew the official name of my bag but it's a lot like the multi pocket hobo but without the 2 front pockets...it only has 2 side pockets and a front zipped pocket.  The leather on it is incredible!


That sounds very nice. I am so reluctant to buy from TRR for some styles because I can’t send it back if I don’t like it. But that MJ bag you told me about on TRR sold at $36. I wouldn’t have minded buying at that price point. I definitely missed out on that deal!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I don't know what kind Antonia has but Sdkitty has a Blake. I have a Multi Pocket from I think 04 when he stopped using suede interiors for a bit and it's kind of heavy.
> I do want to know what kind Antonia's is, it's really pretty.


I finally was able to replace my Natasha with something better. The leather is a little better. Not my bag for today but here’s my new Natasha.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> That sounds very nice. I am so reluctant to buy from TRR for some styles because I can’t send it back if I don’t like it. But that MJ bag you told me about on TRR sold at $36. I wouldn’t have minded buying at that price point. I definitely missed out on that deal!


Yea, I noticed that!!  WOW, a steal!!! Mine was around $75 after the discount, which I still think is a great deal!!


----------



## Shelby33

Found my old Longchamp


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Found my old Longchamp
> View attachment 5164351


Nice.  I like their leather bags


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> Nice.  I like their leather bags


Thanks, I do too.


----------



## Shelby33

Promised to use my "misfit" D&B Florentine Satchel so had to switch. I'm going to love it just the way it is.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Promised to use my "misfit" D&B Florentine Satchel so had to switch. I'm going to love it just the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5167360


I always like the look of those bags but wasn't sure about the short handles...why is this a misfit...looks nice to me


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Promised to use my "misfit" D&B Florentine Satchel so had to switch. I'm going to love it just the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5167360


Why misfit? I love this bag. I have the same bag (and about three others in different colors and sizes). Is it because it's not smooth but pebbled?


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Why misfit? I love this bag. I have the same bag (and about three others in different colors and sizes). Is it because it's not smooth but pebbled?


leather looks nice to me....I'm very curious


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Why misfit? I love this bag. I have the same bag (and about three others in different colors and sizes). Is it because it's not smooth but pebbled?


Yes it is weirdly pebbled and slouchy! 
What colors do you have?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I always like the look of those bags but wasn't sure about the short handles...why is this a misfit...looks nice to me


Oh Idk, people seem not to like variations or pebbling.... But thank you! 
I do not use the short handles, ever. They actually come off if you want.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Oh Idk, people seem not to like variations or pebbling.... But thank you!
> I do not use the short handles, ever. They actually come off if you want.


I think pebbling is kinda subjective.  to me this bag has texture and wrinkles but it doesn't look pebbled.
the marc by marc jacobs bag @samfalstaff posted above looks more pebbled to me


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Oh Idk, people seem not to like variations or pebbling.... But thank you!
> I do not use the short handles, ever. They actually come off if you want.


I like the look of the handles but functionally hand-carry is mostly a no for me


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Yes it is weirdly pebbled and slouchy!
> What colors do you have?


This color, chestnut, burgundy, and ginger. I take them traveling so I guess that's why I haven't used mine in a while. Here's my burgundy one out in the country.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Oh Idk, people seem not to like variations or pebbling.... But thank you!
> I do not use the short handles, ever. They actually come off if you want.


I love variations. Makes the bag so unique. BTW I think your DB bag made me take notice of DB florentine in the first place. So thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> I like the look of the handles but functionally hand-carry is mostly a no for me


I wear mine crossbody which I know is a no-go with you. I'm not sure what the shortest strap drop is, but you could probably use the de-attachable strap to shoulder-carry. The obstacle/challenge with these bags is the weight. The leather is thick and heavy and they have lots of hardware. Puts quite a strain on the shoulders.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> This color, chestnut, burgundy, and ginger. I take them traveling so I guess that's why I haven't used mine in a while. Here's my burgundy one out in the country.
> View attachment 5167645


I've looked at these bags in stores but I don't recall, are the heavy?
oops, just saw what you posted above about weight.  thanks


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I love variations. Makes the bag so unique. BTW I think your DB bag made me take notice of DB florentine in the first place. So thank you!


Oh really? I came so close to getting a pink one the other night!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> This color, chestnut, burgundy, and ginger. I take them traveling so I guess that's why I haven't used mine in a while. Here's my burgundy one out in the country.
> View attachment 5167645


Oh that is beautiful!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I wear mine crossbody which I know is a no-go with you. I'm not sure what the shortest strap drop is, but you could probably use the de-attachable strap to shoulder-carry. The obstacle/challenge with these bags is the weight. The leather is thick and heavy and they have lots of hardware. Puts quite a strain on the shoulders.


I use mine on my shoulder, I double up the strap.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I've looked at these bags in stores but I don't recall, are the heavy?
> oops, just saw what you posted above about weight.  thanks


I'll weigh mine today. They do come in different sizes.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Oh really? I came so close to getting a pink one the other night!


Oh, I saw the pink one. Me too! I’m not usually a pink type of person, but it was beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, I saw the pink one. Me too! I’m not usually a pink type of person, but it was beautiful!


Same for me!


----------



## Shelby33

Treesje Jovi


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I've looked at these bags in stores but I don't recall, are the heavy?
> oops, just saw what you posted above about weight.  thanks


Mine was a bit over 2 lbs. I think I have the larger size.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Treesje Jovi
> View attachment 5170703


Beautiful bag Shelby..congrats!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Treesje Jovi
> View attachment 5170703


Cool bag!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Treesje Jovi
> View attachment 5170703


reminds me of a MJ bag collection that was rare and popular - sweet punk


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> reminds me of a MJ bag collection that was rare and popular - sweet punk
> View attachment 5170737


I LOVE the Sweet Punk line by MJ!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Beautiful bag Shelby..congrats!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Cool bag!!


Thanks!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I LOVE the Sweet Punk line by MJ!!


I've never seen one IRL....wonder if prices have come down on them


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I've never seen one IRL....wonder if prices have come down on them


They are still very expensive.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> They are still very expensive.


and apparently very hard to find


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> and apparently very hard to find


Even the canvas tote is expensive to me!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Even the canvas tote is expensive to me!


there is a sweet punk canvas tote?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> there is a sweet punk canvas tote?


Yup


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yup


is that sweet punk or another MBMJ bag with studs?
I did a search for sweet punk and found a couple for over $700...I'm not wanting one that much.  If my local consignment got one (which would be a long shot) it would likely be priced much lower.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> is that sweet punk or another MBMJ bag with studs?
> I did a search for sweet punk and found a couple for over $700...I'm not wanting one that much.  If my local consignment got one (which would be a long shot) it would likely be priced much lower.


It's Sweet Punk


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> It's Sweet Punk
> View attachment 5172483


I think I did see that one.  but there was a MBMJ line that had studs later and I thought it was one of those.  I prefer my bags to be leather.  I doubt I'll be getting a sweet punk.  And I might not love it anyway.  Heard the one I thought I'd like is quite heavy.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I think I did see that one.  but there was a MBMJ line that had studs later and I thought it was one of those.  I prefer my bags to be leather.  I doubt I'll be getting a sweet punk.  And I might not love it anyway.  Heard the one I thought I'd like is quite heavy.


I won't be getting one at those prices!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I won't be getting one at those prices!


and I wonder if they will sell.  they may be rare but I don't see a lot of interest in them here anymore.  people can ask whatever price they want but that doesn't mean they will get it.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Treesje Jovi
> View attachment 5170703


do you know if they had any similar bags to this one but larger?  I'm not gonna spend $700 for a sweet punk


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> do you know if they had any similar bags to this one but larger?  I'm not gonna spend $700 for a sweet punk





I think this ^^ is the Halen crossbody, not sure of the size. 
Below is the Mason crossbody, pics from ebay



They were part of the Treesje "Stone" collection.


----------



## LipglossedX

Not from today but I've been enjoying my newer Proenza Schouler PS1 Tiny in black calfskin lately... here she is out for Mexican food


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Hayden Harnett havana hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006184
> View attachment 5006186


I have this bag in the saddle color and love it! But this purple color is


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Not from today but I've been enjoying my newer Proenza Schouler PS1 Tiny in black calfskin lately... here she is out for Mexican food
> 
> View attachment 5174015


Ooh, nice. I've been curious about these bags. Is the leather nice and soft?


----------



## samfalstaff

Coach Sonoma Pebbled Pocket Zip (I think)


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Ooh, nice. I've been curious about these bags. Is the leather nice and soft?



Mine is the grainy calfskin version and seems more structured and not what I'd consider "soft/supple" feeling but it does feel really well made and may soften up a bit more with use. I think the regular lambskin ones would be a lot softer though! I kind of want one of those too now... haha


----------



## samfalstaff

More vintage Coach today...Rust Crescent with a borrowed strap


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> I have this bag in the saddle color and love it! But this purple color is


But the saddle leather is  !!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Not from today but I've been enjoying my newer Proenza Schouler PS1 Tiny in black calfskin lately... here she is out for Mexican food
> 
> View attachment 5174015


I love it!!!


----------



## Antonia

I just found this cute little leather pouch at a consignment shop and it fits my cell phone.   Love the hot pink lining.   It's by Lotuff


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I just found this cute little leather pouch at a consignment shop and it fits my cell phone.   Love the hot pink lining.   It's by Lotuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178793
> View attachment 5178794
> View attachment 5178797


That is so cute and I love that lining! 8 love unexpected linings like that!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> That is so cute and I love that lining! 8 love unexpected linings like that!


Thank you @Shelby33 !  I know, it's so cute with that colorful lining!  It fits all my essentials..I'm using it today instead of a handbag, lol!


----------



## samfalstaff

Another vintage coach


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Another vintage coach
> View attachment 5180652


Love this! Do you ever watch Autumn Beckman on YouTube? She has a lot of vintage coach.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Love this! Do you ever watch Autumn Beckman on YouTube? She has a lot of vintage coach.


I've definitely seen one or two of her videos but didn't know she had vintage Coach. I like her dry, somewhat sarcastic style!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I've definitely seen one or two of her videos but didn't know she had vintage Coach. I like her dry, somewhat sarcastic style!


Me too I think she's so funny!


----------



## laurenrr

Have been using this coach almost exclusively since i got
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 it-so cute and very convenient


----------



## Antonia

laurenrr said:


> Have been using this coach almost exclusively since i got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5181556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it-so cute and very convenient


I don't blame you!! It's the perfect size for all the essentials!!
I've been using my leather pouch I found last Sunday at a consignment store as a clutch...it fits my cell, keys, readers, cc's, mask, and sunglasses if needed.  LOL then I say, why do I need so many handbags when I can fit everything in here?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I don't blame you!! It's the perfect size for all the essentials!!
> I've been using my leather pouch I found last Sunday at a consignment store as a clutch...it fits my cell, keys, readers, cc's, mask, and sunglasses if needed.  LOL then I say, why do I need so many handbags when I can fit everything in here?


I hope you didn't say that OUT LOUD!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I hope you didn't say that OUT LOUD!!!


NEVER!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm using my vintage Marc Jacobs hobo


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Today I'm using my vintage Marc Jacobs hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5192764


love the old MJ Collection bags.  Nice big outside zip pocket on this one


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> love the old MJ Collection bags.  Nice big outside zip pocket on this one


He did use nice leathers back then!


----------



## Shelby33

Linea Pelle


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Linea Pelle
> View attachment 5193750


Very pretty color! I think I have this exact bag in brown. I has such buttery soft leather!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Very pretty color! I think I have this exact bag in brown. I has such buttery soft leather!


I used to have 4 of these! Now just black and this one and the leather is sooo nice!


----------



## samfalstaff

I'm thinking about getting one in red, but then I remember I have too many bags.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I'm thinking about getting one in red, but then I remember I have too many bags.


I don't understand that sentence.


----------



## Sassy

samfalstaff said:


> I'm thinking about getting one in red, but then I remember I have too many bags.


The limit does not exist.


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> The limit does not exist.
> View attachment 5197078


I agree. Never put limits on yourself.


----------



## shesnochill

Hi friends!!! ☺️

In San Jose, CA for the weekend.. w/ my Balenciaga PT GGHW.


----------



## Antonia

Today it's my Polene #9


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Today it's my Polene #9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199739


very nice, simple lines....sorta reminds me of some Tods bags


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Today it's my Polene #9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199739


Classic elegance!


----------



## samfalstaff

Coach Beaumont today


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Classic elegance!


Thank you @samfalstaff ! I think that about all of the Polene bags...just something about them is a step above!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Today it's my Polene #9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199739


That's the one I want! Beautiful!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> That's the one I want! Beautiful!


Thank you!  It's got a strange opening BUT it's very wide so it fits a lot, you just have to put some things in sideways (like my RM wallet).  I love it though!!


----------



## JenJBS

Coach Swinger20 on this lovely fall day!


----------



## Shelby33

MK Tonne
I didn't realize how much the color changed depending on the light. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I will probably switch to the RBBW though...


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> MK Tonne
> I didn't realize how much the color changed depending on the light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204832
> View attachment 5204833
> View attachment 5204834
> 
> I will probably switch to the RBBW though...


nice taupey color


----------



## samfalstaff

Coach burgundy basic last night


----------



## Shelby33

Starting with Linea Pelle DMT


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Starting with Linea Pelle DMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5206793


Gorgeous!!! Love the hair too (and the sweater! )


----------



## Antonia

@Shelby33 now you're going to have me looking at LP bags!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Gorgeous!!! Love the hair too (and the sweater! )


I LOVE this sweater, every day I look at it and wonder if it's cool enough weather to wear it, and today it was!


----------



## Antonia




----------



## LipglossedX

double post lol


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Starting with Linea Pelle DMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5206793



Looks great on you!!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Looks great on you!!


Thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Starting with Linea Pelle DMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5206793


Nice! Love these bags!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Nice! Love these bags!


There is a brown one on PM for... 15.00? I keep thinking about it because I'm pretty sure it just needs to be thrown in a washing machine and it would be fine. These bags are just as easy to use as the MABs/MAMs but more comfortable.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> There is a brown one on PM for... 15.00? I keep thinking about it because I'm pretty sure it just needs to be thrown in a washing machine and it would be fine. These bags are just as easy to use as the MABs/MAMs but more comfortable.


This one? https://poshmark.com/listing/Linea-Pelle-Leather-Bag-61241460ff7c5ab7465addd2
I have something like this but with the dark brown lining.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> This one? https://poshmark.com/listing/Linea-Pelle-Leather-Bag-61241460ff7c5ab7465addd2
> I have something like this but with the dark brown lining.


Yes that one. She made an offer of 13.00 and reduced shipping.


----------



## Fendi84NJ

This is the MZ Wallace Micro Sutton. The pattern with the stars was LE, but they still make the bag in other colors and patterns. I had been using it with just the top handle for awhile, but this past weekend at a farm I used the crossbody strap and now I’m kind of loving it.   

I don’t change out bags daily like I used to back in the day. Usually if the star pattern clashes with an outfit’s pattern I switch into the Small Sutton in Magnet (it’s a grey).   

But I’ve been getting into the mood to break out older bags. I’m thinking of breaking out my chocolate Coach Carly soon. I LOVE that bag, but it has been years since I used it. That needs to change.


----------



## Shelby33

Fendi84NJ said:


> This is the MZ Wallace Micro Sutton. The pattern with the stars was LE, but they still make the bag in other colors and patterns. I had been using it with just the top handle for awhile, but this past weekend at a farm I used the crossbody strap and now I’m kind of loving it.
> 
> I don’t change out bags daily like I used to back in the day. Usually if the star pattern clashes with an outfit’s pattern I switch into the Small Sutton in Magnet (it’s a grey).
> 
> But I’ve been getting into the mood to break out older bags. I’m thinking of breaking out my chocolate Coach Carly soon. I LOVE that bag, but it has been years since I used it. That needs to change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216084
> View attachment 5216089


I love the stars but also it's GREAT too see a drink that's not Starbucks! (Tenbucks)


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I love the stars but also it's GREAT too see a drink that's not Starbucks! (Tenbucks)



Don't hate on my Starbucks Soy Lattes, @Shelby33 !  kidding... Starbucks drinks do add up


----------



## Sassy

Fendi84NJ said:


> This is the MZ Wallace Micro Sutton. The pattern with the stars was LE, but they still make the bag in other colors and patterns. I had been using it with just the top handle for awhile, but this past weekend at a farm I used the crossbody strap and now I’m kind of loving it.
> 
> I don’t change out bags daily like I used to back in the day. Usually if the star pattern clashes with an outfit’s pattern I switch into the Small Sutton in Magnet (it’s a grey).
> 
> But I’ve been getting into the mood to break out older bags. I’m thinking of breaking out my chocolate Coach Carly soon. I LOVE that bag, but it has been years since I used it. That needs to change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216084
> View attachment 5216089


The stars are sooo cute!! And I love DD coffee! (not a lot of DDs on the west coast)


----------



## samfalstaff

Hammit Daniel yesterday at work


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Hammit Daniel yesterday at work
> View attachment 5236315


WOW that looks sooooo smooshy!!!   GORGEOUS!


----------



## Sassy

samfalstaff said:


> Hammit Daniel yesterday at work
> View attachment 5236315


I’ve heard a lot about these bags, how does the leather compare to RM?


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> WOW that looks sooooo smooshy!!!   GORGEOUS!


Thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

Sassy said:


> I’ve heard a lot about these bags, how does the leather compare to RM?


The leather is incredibly soft with a subtle pebbly texture. (The feel of the leather reminds me of a bag - a brown MAB - that I have for sale so I won't add a link or pic to it.) That said, there is something about Hammitt leather that I have never encountered with any RM bag - the lack of a leather smell. In fact, there is almost a plasticy smell with Hammitt leather. I had to leave my Hammitt bag alone for a couple of months to "offgas" for a bit. It's supposedly 100% leather so I really don't understand why there would be a plasticy smell.


----------



## Sassy

samfalstaff said:


> The leather is incredibly soft with a subtle pebbly texture. (The feel of the leather reminds me of a bag - a brown MAB - that I have for sale so I won't add a link or pic to it.) That said, there is something about Hammitt leather that I have never encountered with any RM bag - the lack of a leather smell. In fact, there is almost a plasticy smell with Hammitt leather. I had to leave my Hammitt bag alone for a couple of months to "offgas" for a bit. It's supposedly 100% leather so I really don't understand why there would be a plasticy smell.


That’s too bad about the plasticky smell. That’s something that bothered me about a few RMs when it was first outsourced to China. Leather looks so nice otherwise!


----------



## samfalstaff

Sassy said:


> That’s too bad about the plasticky smell. That’s something that bothered me about a few RMs when it was first outsourced to China. Leather looks so nice otherwise!


Yes, I try to stay away from new RM. Only exception has been the Edie.


----------



## LipglossedX

Proenza Schoular Tiny in black calfskin


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Proenza Schoular Tiny in black calfskin
> 
> View attachment 5237574


PS seems to have somewhat fallen out of favor here but I like their bags


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> PS seems to have somewhat fallen out of favor here but I like their bags



I've really liked this one! I don't think I'd pay full retail price since it's high but I paid way less.


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> I've really liked this one! I don't think I'd pay full retail price since it's high but I paid way less.


I won't pay full retail for any bag.....back in the day I used to get bags on sale.  now I'm buying preloved


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> I won't pay full retail for any bag.....back in the day I used to get bags on sale.  now I'm buying preloved



Lots of great bag deals out there!


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Lots of great bag deals out there!


yes, and I don't care if they're "dated"


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> yes, and I don't care if they're "dated"



I just carry whatever I like too. I had a girl ask to take a picture of this one once to find one so definitely not very well known. lol


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> I just carry whatever I like too. I had a girl ask to take a picture of this one once to find one. lol


that's when you know the compliment is sincere


----------



## JenJBS

Polene Numero Dix in black.


----------



## sdkitty

moni moni


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> moni moni
> View attachment 5244084


What a great red!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> moni moni
> View attachment 5244084


I used to have a Moni Moni Splendor, the leather was so nice, yours is beautiful.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I used to have a Moni Moni Splendor, the leather was so nice, yours is beautiful.


The Moni Moni bags do have gorgeous leather!!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> What a great red!


it's almost piink-red.....I like red bags but I get tired of looking at red pretty fast.  I don't think I'd ever buy a red car, having to look at it every day for years.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I used to have a Moni Moni Splendor, the leather was so nice, yours is beautiful.


thank you Shelby


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> it's almost piink-red.....I like red bags but I get tired of looking at red pretty fast.  I don't think I'd ever buy a red car, having to look at it every day for years.


Yeah, I can see that. Although I have a red car!


----------



## sdkitty

not actually using yet....trying to decide if this one is a keeper


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> not actually using yet....trying to decide if this one is a keeper
> View attachment 5250643


That's a really cool bag!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> That's a really cool bag!


thank you 
not sure whether she's a keeper or not.....it's not really larger than a MAB but it looks very big due to the drop length....DH thinks I'm crazy


----------



## samfalstaff

Vintage Coach Prairie


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5261932


pretty green.....you have so many bags and you do seem to enjoy all of them


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5261932


Oh man....this leather!!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5261932


Nice!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Nice!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Oh man....this leather!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> pretty green.....you have so many bags and you do seem to enjoy all of them


Thanks


----------



## Shelby33

HH


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Antonia

Coach Rogue today


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> HH
> View attachment 5262563


by chance is there an outside pocket hiding under the flap?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> HH
> View attachment 5262563


I did a quick search for these bags and no one is "giving" them away....kinda surprising since they don't get much interest here anymore


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I did a quick search for these bags and no one is "giving" them away....kinda surprising since they don't get much interest here anymore


I think I paid 35 for this, but it is from 2007. It's a great bag!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> by chance is there an outside pocket hiding under the flap?


Yes there are outside pockets on both sides.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I think I paid 35 for this, but it is from 2007. It's a great bag!


wow, you're a great shopper
the few I saw searching yesterday were all over $100
Of course they may not sell at those prices but anyway....


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> wow, you're a great shopper
> the few I saw searching yesterday were all over $100
> Of course they may not sell at those prices but anyway....


The first one I got was 15.00, purple, but I gave it to my sister. This was an Indie brand so not too many people outside of here knew them. Now they are a different company and not real leather. (Hayden by Hayden Harnett).


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> The first one I got was 15.00, purple, but I gave it to my sister. This was an Indie brand so not too many people outside of here knew them. Now they are a different company and not real leather. (Hayden by Hayden Harnett).


Nothing beats the old school HH bags (except O/S RM!).  I can't believe you got rid of the purple one!!  You can always borrow it!  The green is so pretty though!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Nothing beats the old school HH bags (except O/S RM!).  I can't believe you got rid of the purple one!!  You can always borrow it!  The green is so pretty though!!


My sister LOVED the bag more than I did, so I sent it to her, and got a black one for my Mom.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> The first one I got was 15.00, purple, but I gave it to my sister. This was an Indie brand so not too many people outside of here knew them. Now they are a different company and not real leather. (Hayden by Hayden Harnett).


I think there was a lot of excitement about the brand her for awhile, then it died down


----------



## Shelby33

Too lazy to take another picture so I edited the one from yesterday.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I think there was a lot of excitement about the brand her for awhile, then it died down


Their bags were beautiful, but I think they went under in the recession like a few other brands did.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Too lazy to take another picture so I edited the one from yesterday.
> View attachment 5264516


nice B/W photo...I think I like the black bag best


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> I did a quick search for these bags and no one is "giving" them away....kinda surprising since they don't get much interest here anymore


I think I paid $50 for my purple one. That was several months ago.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I think I paid $50 for my purple one. That was several months ago.


I don't know what these bags cost new....I'm thinking no more than an RM bag and much less than a MJ Collection bag.  So it seems to me that these bags not being that popular, people asking $100-200 for them are unrealistic.  but what do I know?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> nice B/W photo...I think I like the black bag best


I do too, love the woven flap. And it's softer.


----------



## Shelby33

Belen Echandia Take Me Everywhere 







Love the pink interior


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Belen Echandia Take Me Everywhere
> View attachment 5274148
> 
> View attachment 5274149
> 
> View attachment 5274150
> View attachment 5274151
> 
> Love the pink interior
> View attachment 5274152


pretty....these bags haven't gotten that much attention on the PF but I checked and the prices on preloved aren't particularly low....guess there is a market for them


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> pretty....these bags haven't gotten that much attention on the PF but I checked and the prices on preloved aren't particularly low....guess there is a market for them


They did have their own forum here back in the day. Maybe 10 years ago not sure.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Belen Echandia Take Me Everywhere
> View attachment 5274148
> 
> View attachment 5274149
> 
> View attachment 5274150
> View attachment 5274151
> 
> Love the pink interior
> View attachment 5274152


WOW, congrats on this beauty!!  I love the hot pink lining!!!


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> pretty....these bags haven't gotten that much attention on the PF but I checked and the prices on preloved aren't particularly low....guess there is a market for them


I believe these bags were made to order and they were pretty pricey back in the day...that could be why.  They are made in Italy too.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> WOW, congrats on this beauty!!  I love the hot pink lining!!!


Thanks Antonia


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I believe these bags were made to order and they were pretty pricey back in the day...that could be why.  They are made in Italy too.


and apparently the are designed by the same guy as Massacessi


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> and apparently the are designed by the same guy as Massacessi


Yes, I think he was their head designer for a while.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Yes, I think he was their head designer for a while.


according to someone here, the is a massacecci FB page where people sell both brands


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> according to someone here, the is a massacecci FB page where people sell both brands


Yes, I've heard that too.


----------



## Shelby33

I thought a woman named Jackie designed them, and another woman, and Marco Masseccesi made them. He also made bags for other designers. Then he started his own business. I "think".


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I thought a woman named Jackie designed them, and another woman, and Marco Masseccesi made them. He also made bags for other designers. Then he started his own business. I "think".


I don't know but this is what someone said on the Masseccesi thread:


There are approximately nineteen pre-loved bags for sale, and one offered as a gift with shipping, on the Facebook Massaccesi BST. We also allow Belen Echandias to be sold there, since it's all Marco's work. Some of the listings overlap with what you'll see on eBay and Poshmark.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I thought a woman named Jackie designed them, and another woman, and Marco Masseccesi made them. He also made bags for other designers. Then he started his own business. I "think".


Oh, really? I guess that's why he went off on his own then. Maybe he got tired of making other people's stuff.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I don't know but this is what someone said on the Masseccesi thread:
> 
> 
> There are approximately nineteen pre-loved bags for sale, and one offered as a gift with shipping, on the Facebook Massaccesi BST. We also allow Belen Echandias to be sold there, since it's all Marco's work. Some of the listings overlap with what you'll see on eBay and Poshmark.


OMG I completely forgot I belong to that FB group


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> OMG I completely forgot I belong to that FB group


maybe you can find a deal there


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> OMG I completely forgot I belong to that FB group


I closed by FB account.  If I still had one, I'd probably try to find that group


----------



## Shelby33

HH


----------



## Shelby33

Hayden Harnett Salina Pouch 07?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Hayden Harnett Salina Pouch 07?
> View attachment 5287300


pretty color


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> pretty color


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

B. E.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> B. E.
> View attachment 5296868


OH MY!!!  Love this purple!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Balenciaga quilted bucket bag.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> OH MY!!!  Love this purple!!!


Thanks!!


----------



## Shelby33

Belen Echandia 
The Pikachu is only there because I was too lazy to clean up the juice Roscoe spilled.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Balenciaga quilted bucket bag.
> 
> View attachment 5297453


I've never seen this, it's gorgeous!!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> I've never seen this, it's gorgeous!!



Thank you!    Bal is known for its motorcycle style bags, but it does have some other great ones.


----------



## Shelby33

Linea Pelle


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Linea Pelle
> View attachment 5299797


WOW love this...you take the best pics!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> WOW love this...you take the best pics!!!


Oh I thought it was such a lazy picture! 
Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Oh I thought it was such a lazy picture!
> Thank you!


No, not at all!  Very clever!!


----------



## sdkitty

moni moni splendor


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> moni moni splendor
> View attachment 5310595


I love love love the color!!!!!!!!!   These bags always reminded me of a more chill/laid back Balenciaga City...same shape, etc. Congrats on this beauty!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I love love love the color!!!!!!!!!   These bags always reminded me of a more chill/laid back Balenciaga City...same shape, etc. Congrats on this beauty!


thank you Antonia 
I was a bit shocked at the color but I have it loaded up to wear now....tried it on yesterday with a dark grey top and it looked good


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> moni moni splendor
> View attachment 5310595


SO pretty!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Linea Pelle


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Linea Pelle
> View attachment 5316388


Don't tell me this was the pink bag you posted above and colored it?????


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Don't tell me this was the pink bag you posted above and colored it?????


Oh no haha, it's a different bag! But I did change it a bit.


----------



## Shelby33

Chloe


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Chloe
> View attachment 5336157


OMG!!! This is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> OMG!!! This is gorgeous!!!


Thank you! This bag has so many pockets and the leather is beautiful and thick, I really love it. But my stamped MAB is in the same room I am in so I can look at it.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you! This bag has so many pockets and the leather is beautiful and thick, I really love it. But my stamped MAB is in the same room I am in so I can look at it.
> View attachment 5336191


Wow, I love that cabinet!  It's so unique!!!  Your pictures are so amazing....you should be a professional photographer!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you! This bag has so many pockets and the leather is beautiful and thick, I really love it. But my stamped MAB is in the same room I am in so I can look at it.
> View attachment 5336191



I love the cabinet! and the bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you! This bag has so many pockets and the leather is beautiful and thick, I really love it. But my stamped MAB is in the same room I am in so I can look at it.
> View attachment 5336191


Sorry, I'm distracted by this truly awesome cabinet!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Linea Pelle
> View attachment 5316388


I am trying to find an LP bag in this color. Did the earlier ones (with the soft cloth interior) come in this color?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I am trying to find an LP bag in this color. Did the earlier ones (with the soft cloth interior) come in this color?


This was originally a sort of plum color, I used some shoe cream to get this color. 
They did have a cobalt bag with gunmetal HW that was very close.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Sorry, I'm distracted by this truly awesome cabinet!!


Some people across the street were having a moving sale, and my ex-husband was over visiting. We went over and he said "You need this" and got it for us along with a different smaller cabinet. We really love it!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> I love the cabinet! and the bag!


Thank you!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Some people across the street were having a moving sale, and my ex-husband was over visiting. We went over and he said "You need this" and got it for us along with a different smaller cabinet. We really love it!


and being from a neighbor, I'll bet they gave you a good price for that beautiful piece


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> and being from a neighbor, I'll bet they gave you a good price for that beautiful piece


I got both for 50.00. The guy who lived there was very nice, he even brought them into the house for us.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I got both for 50.00. The guy who lived there was very nice, he even brought them into the house for us.


great
I know whenever we've bought things from neighbors at their garage sales, they've been very kind and generous


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> great
> I know whenever we've bought things from neighbors at their garage sales, they've been very kind and generous


My parents have some really nice neighbors who live behind them, they were the ones stalked by Ebay if you heard about that. It was crazy.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> My parents have some really nice neighbors who live behind them, they were the ones stalked by Ebay if you heard about that. It was crazy.


I remember that story


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I remember that story


Some of them have been sentenced. I can't believe that those people had such high positions at Ebay.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Some of them have been sentenced. I can't believe that those people had such high positions at Ebay.


I had to google it! Wow, I had never even heard about it! Crazy stuff….


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I had to google it! Wow, I had never even heard about it! Crazy stuff….


It was horrible, they were so scared. I think they filed suit against them and I hope they get a lot, that summer was Hell for them.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Some of them have been sentenced. I can't believe that those people had such high positions at Ebay.


what a world we're living in


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I had to google it! Wow, I had never even heard about it! Crazy stuff….


I know, how malicious.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Polene Camel Neuf


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Polene Camel Neuf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338599


elegant


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Polene Camel Neuf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338599


Yes, ditto what @sdkitty said!!


----------



## sdkitty

MK Collection Tonne...this has the softest silkiest leather of all my bags


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> MK Collection Tonne...this has the softest silkiest leather of all my bags
> View attachment 5339774


The Michael Kors Collection bags have really nice leather!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> The Michael Kors Collection bags have really nice leather!!


esp the lambskin.  I bought another black bag from the tonne collection and it was calf - nice but not the same leather


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> MK Collection Tonne...this has the softest silkiest leather of all my bags
> View attachment 5339774


 Love it! 
I almost bought one just like this a few months ago but wasn't sure about the leather. I  have the Tonne hobo which is calfskin and not as soft as the drawstring Tonne I have.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Love it!
> I almost bought one just like this a few months ago but wasn't sure about the leather. I  have the Tonne hobo which is calfskin and not as soft as the drawstring Tonne I have.


it's very soft lambskin....so if you like the style, I think you'd love the leather (not sure if your drawstring one is the same).
I'm a bit puzzled at the difference between the lambskin on this and the navy luxe.....guess it's the finish?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> it's very soft lambskin....so if you like the style, I think you'd love the leather (not sure if your drawstring one is the same).
> I'm a bit puzzled at the difference between the lambskin on this and the navy luxe.....guess it's the finish?


I've seen very smooth lambskin and textured, maybe the leathers come from different areas of the animal.
The drawstring one I have is also calf but very soft.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I've seen very smooth lambskin and textured, maybe the leathers come from different areas of the animal.
> The drawstring one I have is also calf but very soft.


sounds nice....you must have a Lot of bags.  You do seem to use and enjoy most of them 
I'm guilty of liking the more recent purchases and sometimes losing interest or love for the older ones


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> sounds nice....you must have a Lot of bags.  You do seem to use and enjoy most of them
> I'm guilty of liking the more recent purchases and sometimes losing interest or love for the older ones


I usually put a bunch away and when I take them out it's like getting them all over again.


----------



## Shelby33

Back to Chloe


----------



## samfalstaff

My beaten-up dragged-through-the-mud Bal Velo


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> My beaten-up dragged-through-the-mud Bal Velo
> View attachment 5344268


It looks pristine to me, and a beautiful color! 
I can't decide if  I want a Velo or a Day...


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It looks pristine to me, and a beautiful color!
> I can't decide if  I want a Velo or a Day...


If you love the Nikki,  you will love the Day but if you are more of a satchel girl,  get the Velo!!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> My beaten-up dragged-through-the-mud Bal Velo
> View attachment 5344268


looks fine to me.....not beat up.  pretty red bag


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> It looks pristine to me, and a beautiful color!
> I can't decide if  I want a Velo or a Day...


Thanks. Velos are more for crossbody while Days are shoulder bags like the nikki.


----------



## Shelby33

Chloe


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Chloe
> View attachment 5350009


OMG that leather just looks so chewy!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> OMG that leather just looks so chewy!


It is! It reminds me of the older Bal leathers!


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Chloe
> View attachment 5350009


Beautiful! Do you remember what this bag style is called? I think I used to have a crossbody version with the braided handle, is it the Helena?


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> Beautiful! Do you remember what this bag style is called? I think I used to have a crossbody version with the braided handle, is it the Helena?


I think she said it was the Heloise??


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Beautiful! Do you remember what this bag style is called? I think I used to have a crossbody version with the braided handle, is it the Helena?


Heloise!


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Heloise!


I was close!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> I was close!


Very!!


----------



## Shelby33

Chloé 
In the sun
	

		
			
		

		
	



Shade


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Chloé
> In the sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354764
> 
> Shade
> View attachment 5354765



Such a beautiful color!


----------



## Antonia

Here is my murier Balenciaga Sunday tote from TRR


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Here is my murier Balenciaga Sunday tote from TRR
> View attachment 5355029


beautiful color...looks very large?


----------



## Antonia

I'll try to take some better pics...this bag is unique because it closes with a magnet.  So it's size wise similar to the Velo but larger and it's like 10" deep.  It's strictly a handheld bag unless you are someone with spaghetti arms-lol!


----------



## Antonia

Ok, somehow I managed to get this on my shoulder but it's not comfortable for me.   The color is hard to capture because it looks different in different lighting.   I just love it!!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Such a beautiful color!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Here is my murier Balenciaga Sunday tote from TRR
> View attachment 5355029


OH THAT IS GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Ok, somehow I managed to get this on my shoulder but it's not comfortable for me.   The color is hard to capture because it looks different in different lighting.   I just love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355033
> View attachment 5355034


Great size!!!


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> Ok, somehow I managed to get this on my shoulder but it's not comfortable for me.   The color is hard to capture because it looks different in different lighting.   I just love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355033
> View attachment 5355034


This looks so pretty!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> OH THAT IS GORGEOUS!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> This looks so pretty!


Thank you @Sassy !


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Here is my murier Balenciaga Sunday tote from TRR
> View attachment 5355029



Wow!    Fabulous color!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Wow!  Fabulous color!


Thanks Jen!! It's one of my favorite Bal purples. I actually bought a work in this color (since sold) years and years ago that I found at a high end consignment store in Palm Beach FL called Deja Vu (no longer in business). I sold it some time ago and always regretted it. Ugh...the sellers remorse sometimes is worse than buyers remorse!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Thanks Jen!! It's one of my favorite Bal purples. I actually bought a work in this color (since sold) years and years ago that I found at a high end consignment store in Palm Beach FL called Deja Vu (no longer in business). I sold it some time ago and always regretted it. Ugh...the sellers remorse sometimes is worse than buyers remorse!!!



Beautiful purple bag!

also this is random but I was listening to music on itunes just a bit ago and was staring at the tiny Rio album cover knowing I had seen it somewhere...


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Beautiful purple bag!
> 
> also this is random but I was listening to music on itunes just a bit ago and was staring at the tiny Rio album cover knowing I had seen it somewhere...


Ha-ha, too funny!!  Yes folks, in case you haven't figured it out from my Avatar,  I'm a Durannie till the end!  And the Rio album is my favorite!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Ok, somehow I managed to get this on my shoulder but it's not comfortable for me.   The color is hard to capture because it looks different in different lighting.   I just love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355033
> View attachment 5355034


pretty purple....looks great on you


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> pretty purple....looks great on you


Thank you!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Ok, somehow I managed to get this on my shoulder but it's not comfortable for me.   The color is hard to capture because it looks different in different lighting.   I just love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355033
> View attachment 5355034


This is beautiful!


----------



## sdkitty

marc jacobs Blake


----------



## JenJBS

Marc Jacobs The Soiree for church today.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Marc Jacobs The Soiree for church today.
> View attachment 5358555


Wow,  what a cool bag!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Wow,  what a cool bag!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Riezky

Finally switching into an RM for tomorrow’s bag, but today was this Nightingale


----------



## Shelby33

Marc Jacobs
Not using it today but just got it yesterday from TRR


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Marc Jacobs
> Not using it today but just got it yesterday from TRR
> View attachment 5361994


nice one....leather looks soft


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> nice one....leather looks soft


It's very soft but not as soft as the little sweet punk bag.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Marc Jacobs
> Not using it today but just got it yesterday from TRR
> View attachment 5361994


Wow, I don't think I've ever see this style!  It's freaking gorgeous!!  It looks like a nice size too so it'll be very slouchy and smooshy!!


----------



## Antonia

Riezky said:


> Finally switching into an RM for tomorrow’s bag, but today was this Nightingale
> View attachment 5359659


This is gorgeous!!  I've always wanted one of these bags and this color is fab!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Marc Jacobs
> Not using it today but just got it yesterday from TRR
> View attachment 5361994



That color!!!


----------



## Riezky

Shelby33 said:


> Marc Jacobs
> Not using it today but just got it yesterday from TRR
> View attachment 5361994



That leather really does look incredibly huggable  



Antonia said:


> This is gorgeous!!  I've always wanted one of these bags and this color is fab!!!



Thank you!! I love this style, wish they hadn’t deviated from this design. But happy that there’s often a preloved deal to be found on them.


----------



## Shelby33

Riezky said:


> That leather really does look incredibly huggable


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> That color!!!


I was waiting for you  because you love purple!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Wow, I don't think I've ever see this style!  It's freaking gorgeous!!  It looks like a nice size too so it'll be very slouchy and smooshy!!


This is the bag I actually bought before I fixed that mark and corrupted the shape


----------



## Shelby33

Riezky said:


> Finally switching into an RM for tomorrow’s bag, but today was this Nightingale
> View attachment 5359659


Gorgeous!


----------



## Shelby33

Marc Jacobs 


What is it with me and MJ lately..?


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Marc Jacobs
> View attachment 5363195
> 
> What is it with me and MJ lately..?


That color is to die for!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> That color is to die for!


Thank you!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Marc Jacobs
> View attachment 5363195
> 
> What is it with me and MJ lately..?


well, when you can get some very nice bags that don't look dated for a small fraction of original retail, why not?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Marc Jacobs
> View attachment 5363195
> 
> What is it with me and MJ lately..?


Lovely color!


----------



## samfalstaff

Kate Spade Half Moon crossbody during that one day this week when we had the mini heatwave


----------



## laurenrr

samfalstaff said:


> Kate Spade Half Moon crossbody during that one day this week when we had the mini heatwave
> View attachment 5363527


This is so pretty!


----------



## samfalstaff

laurenrr said:


> This is so pretty!


Ah, thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Kate Spade Half Moon crossbody during that one day this week when we had the mini heatwave
> View attachment 5363527



Such a bright and cheerful bag!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> well, when you can get some very nice bags that don't look dated for a small fraction of original retail, why not?


If I like the design I don't mind if it looks dated.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Lovely color!


Thanks!


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> If I like the design I don't mind if it looks dated.


I was reading an article about how some of the early 2000’s bags are coming back. Fashion always recycles and what’s old becomes new again eventually!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> I was reading an article about how some of the early 2000’s bags are coming back. Fashion always recycles and what’s old becomes new again eventually!


Exactly!!


----------



## Shelby33

The bag formerly known as Marc Jacob's Mercer Peet satchel


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> The bag formerly known as Marc Jacob's Mercer Peet satchel
> View attachment 5365674


It looks like a totally different bag!! WOW, how long did it take you to do the changeover??


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> It looks like a totally different bag!! WOW, how long did it take you to do the changeover??


I don't know, just worked on it in between taking care of the baby... Maybe an hour?


----------



## Shelby33

Got this from one of the shops downtown, love the color. Very soft leather by Latico. 


It's greener than it appears here.


----------



## Antonia

Lodis crossbody 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
camera bag from Marshall's


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Lodis crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5367743
> View attachment 5367744
> View attachment 5367745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camera bag from Marshall's



You know I love that color!     Great outfit, as always!


----------



## laurenrr

Antonia said:


> Lodis crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5367743
> View attachment 5367744
> View attachment 5367745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camera bag from Marshall's


So pretty


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> You know I love that color!     Great outfit, as always!


  Thank you!! Yes, I knew you would approve @JenJBS !! 


laurenrr said:


> So pretty


 Thank you @laurenrr


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Lodis crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5367743
> View attachment 5367744
> View attachment 5367745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camera bag from Marshall's


You look fierce!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> You look fierce!!!


Thanks @Shelby33 !  I don't know why but that made me LOL!  Is it my Victoria Beckham stance??   She always poses like that in her pics, one foot slightly in front of the other!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thanks @Shelby33 !  I don't know why but that made me LOL!  Is it my Victoria Beckham stance??   She always poses like that in her pics, one foot slightly in front of the other!
> View attachment 5368828
> 
> View attachment 5368829


 No not that haha you just look really gorgeous and more gorgeous than her!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> No not that haha you just look really gorgeous and more gorgeous than her!


AWWWWE


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> Thanks @Shelby33 !  I don't know why but that made me LOL!  Is it my Victoria Beckham stance??   She always poses like that in her pics, one foot slightly in front of the other!
> View attachment 5368828
> 
> View attachment 5368829


I think they call that the baby giraffe pose!


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> I think they call that the baby giraffe pose!


Ha-ha...I never heard that but I love it!


----------



## JenJBS

One of my Polene bags.


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> I think they call that the baby giraffe pose!


OMG I think I just woke everyone up laughing at that!!


----------



## Shelby33

Boyy Slash


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Boyy Slash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370505



Cool bag! That leather looks nice!


----------



## JenJBS

Brandon Blackwood duffle bag.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Cool bag! That leather looks nice!


It's insane how soft it is. Softer than any of my RMs (sorry!)


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## sdkitty

Bal City


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Bed Stu Andie backpack


----------



## Shelby33

Boyy again


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Bed Stu Andie backpack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372199


like the bed stu vibe....I tried ordering some boots from them but they didn't work out....looked great in the pics though


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> Bal City
> View attachment 5372125


Is this new?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Is this new?


no.....I bought it a couple of years ago....It's a 2005 bag


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> no.....I bought it a couple of years ago....It's a 2005 bag


The 05s are the best ones!


----------



## Shelby33

Boyy


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> The 05s are the best ones!


that's what one of our major Bal experts told me when I found it


----------



## Shelby33

Boyy Toi bag


----------



## starrynite_87

Longchamp XS Le Pliage Filet


----------



## starrynite_87

Early birthday dinner with my Fendi Baguette


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Shelby33 said:


> HH Havana Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5023171
> View attachment 5023172
> 
> Color true in first picture.
> I'm not using it today, I cheated.


I know this is an old post but I had to comment...beautiful bag! I've never seen a HH Havana in that color. Closest thing was the bags made in Brooklyn but this green is better. And the bags I've seen in Lagoon are more of a medium light aqua. Anyway, I love your bag!


----------



## Shelby33

Vanilla Bean said:


> I know this is an old post but I had to comment...beautiful bag! I've never seen a HH Havana in that color. Closest thing was the bags made in Brooklyn but this green is better. And the bags I've seen in Lagoon are more of a medium light aqua. Anyway, I love your bag!


Thank you! It's such an easy bag to use!


----------



## starrynite_87

By Far Mini Rachel


----------



## Shelby33

Hayden Harnett Lorca


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Hayden Harnett Lorca
> View attachment 5396990
> View attachment 5396992


I love these OS HH bags you’ve been posting! Blast from the past. I used to go to their sample sales and met Ben and Toni. Those were some awesome bags.


----------



## Shelby33

They are great bags! Back then I wasn't into bags but wish I could have went to some of their sample sales. I also love to look for old LP, Treesje, and some Botkier but HH is my favorite! Well, after RM of course.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Hayden Harnett Lorca
> View attachment 5396990
> View attachment 5396992


HH had some of the best leathers!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> HH had some of the best leathers!!


They did, lamb and goat are pretty nice!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> HH had some of the best leathers!!


Very true!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Very true!


were these online only?  I don't recall seeing them in stores....that is nice leather


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> I love these OS HH bags you’ve been posting! Blast from the past. I used to go to their sample sales and met Ben and Toni. Those were some awesome bags.


That must have been so cool!!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> were these online only?  I don't recall seeing them in stores....that is nice leather


They were popular 06,07,08, I think, and sold in their own store in Brooklyn, and some  boutiques, not really sure where.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Shelby33 said:


> They were popular 06,07,08, I think, and sold in their own store in Brooklyn, and some  boutiques, not really sure where.


I had an old HH wallet I bought secondhand from a tPFr on Bonanza/Bonanzle and it lasted me a good 10 years!


----------



## Shelby33

poizenisxkandee said:


> I had an old HH wallet I bought secondhand from a tPFr on Bonanza/Bonanzle and it lasted me a good 10 years!


Wow! They really made some great bags, wallets, charms, clothes! 
Now that they are "Hayden for Hayden Harnett" and not using real leather, a lot of sellers are selling the older leather bags for short money because I guess they think the leather isn't real. And their leathers were really nice!


----------



## sdkitty

took out my old Prada washed buffalo bag yesterday


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> took out my old Prada washed buffalo bag yesterday
> View attachment 5401465


I have always been curious about that leather, how is it?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I have always been curious about that leather, how is it?


it's not soft and delicate like SW or the moni moni leather.  It's hard to describe.  Kinda wrinkly and unstructured but the leather is pretty much impervious to water or other damage.


----------



## starrynite_87

Longchamp XS Le Pliage Filet


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> it's not soft and delicate like SW or the moni moni leather.  It's hard to describe.  Kinda wrinkly and unstructured but the leather is pretty much impervious to water or other damage.


OK, sounds about right, I used to have a Silverado in Buffalo.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Soho  disco. Not really switching bags too much lately. Just had cataract surgery in both eyes and kinda hard to see a bit.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Soho  disco. Not really switching bags too much lately. Just had cataract surgery in both eyes and kinda hard to see a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411889


pretty bag
hope you're seeing better soon


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> pretty bag
> hope you're seeing better soon


Thank you


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Soho  disco. Not really switching bags too much lately. Just had cataract surgery in both eyes and kinda hard to see a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411889


Oh wow, you did them at the same time?  Good luck!!  This is gorgeous!!  No need to switch!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Oh wow, you did them at the same time?  Good luck!!  This is gorgeous!!  No need to switch!!


Thank you! Typically most people would get them done 2 weeks or so apart. Since I paid out of pocket for the best lenses and paid a little more towards surgical fees cuz those were out of pocket as well and with my anxiety I talked the surgeon into doing them both at the same time. I still had to be pretty drugged to make it through the procedure though ha ha.


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Soho  disco. Not really switching bags too much lately. Just had cataract surgery in both eyes and kinda hard to see a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411889



Beautiful bag! I've always liked the look of the Soho line. Hope you recover quickly!


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Thank you! Typically most people would get them done 2 weeks or so apart. Since I paid out of pocket for the best lenses and paid a little more towards surgical fees cuz those were out of pocket as well and with my anxiety I talked the surgeon into doing them both at the same time. I still had to be pretty drugged to make it through the procedure though ha ha.



I hope you heal up quickly.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Just me and my PS1 at the doctor's office with a sugar drink, getting a glucose test!


----------



## Antonia

OhHelloDoll said:


> Just me and my PS1 at the doctor's office with a sugar drink, getting a glucose test!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416931


Love it!!!


----------



## sdkitty

OhHelloDoll said:


> Just me and my PS1 at the doctor's office with a sugar drink, getting a glucose test!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416931


PS bags don't seem to be getting a lot of love the days but I like them.  This is a pretty red.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

sdkitty said:


> PS bags don't seem to be getting a lot of love the days but I like them.  This is a pretty red.


No they are not! I’ve liked them for years and now seems to be the time to buy used since they’re really not on anyones radar.

Fashionphile listed this color as “Chianti.”


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Antonia said:


> Love it!!!


Thank you! It’s definitely nice and soft.


----------



## samfalstaff

OhHelloDoll said:


> Just me and my PS1 at the doctor's office with a sugar drink, getting a glucose test!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416931


That sounds familiar...how's the leather on the PS1? Love the color!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

samfalstaff said:


> That sounds familiar...how's the leather on the PS1? Love the color!


I really like the leather! It’s lamb, but doesn’t feel delicate to me and even though the design of the PS1 appears like it should be structured, I love the way it’s soft and broken in. I prefer soft over structure. It’s pre loved and from probably 2013-14; I was surprised it still has a leather smell.

It reminds me a lot of my Bal city, but a bit thicker, and my Bal is goat. Both have a good slouch. I think I like it more than the City. Easier to get in and out of and the strap is much more user friendly.


----------



## sdkitty

OhHelloDoll said:


> I really like the leather! It’s lamb, but doesn’t feel delicate to me and even though the design of the PS1 appears like it should be structured, I love the way it’s soft and broken in. I prefer soft over structure. It’s pre loved and from probably 2013-14; I was surprised it still has a leather smell.
> 
> It reminds me a lot of my Bal city, but a bit thicker, and my Bal is goat. Both have a good slouch. I think I like it more than the City. Easier to get in and out of and the strap is much more user friendly.


I had a PS keepall - lamb - nice leather


----------



## LipglossedX

OhHelloDoll said:


> I really like the leather! It’s lamb, but doesn’t feel delicate to me and even though the design of the PS1 appears like it should be structured, I love the way it’s soft and broken in. I prefer soft over structure. It’s pre loved and from probably 2013-14; I was surprised it still has a leather smell.
> 
> It reminds me a lot of my Bal city, but a bit thicker, and my Bal is goat. Both have a good slouch. I think I like it more than the City. Easier to get in and out of and the strap is much more user friendly.



I have a PS1 "Tiny" size and the quality is really nice (mine's calfskin). I want to try a regular size one sometime!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

sdkitty said:


> I had a PS keepall - lamb - nice leather


Those are nice looking too and I imagine the leather feel pretty much the same!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

LipglossedX said:


> I have a PS1 "Tiny" size and the quality is really nice (mine's calfskin). I want to try a regular size one sometime!


There are so many sizes I didn't know until I started looking for one! This is a medium. While I'm not, for the most part, a large purse person the medium doesn't feel overly big even though I still have room after I add my things.


----------



## sdkitty

OhHelloDoll said:


> Those are nice looking too and I imagine the leather feel pretty much the same!


it was a nice bag - large and lightweight.  but eventually I think I decided getting in and out of it was not that convenient - with the flap opening


----------



## samfalstaff

OhHelloDoll said:


> I really like the leather! It’s lamb, but doesn’t feel delicate to me and even though the design of the PS1 appears like it should be structured, I love the way it’s soft and broken in. I prefer soft over structure. It’s pre loved and from probably 2013-14; I was surprised it still has a leather smell.
> 
> It reminds me a lot of my Bal city, but a bit thicker, and my Bal is goat. Both have a good slouch. I think I like it more than the City. Easier to get in and out of and the strap is much more user friendly.


I've been curious about these bags, but then I'm also pushing 50 bags right now. So my curiosity will have to wait.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

sdkitty said:


> it was a nice bag - large and lightweight.  but eventually I think I decided getting in and out of it was not that convenient - with the flap opening


I’m not really much of a flap bag person either. The only I have is a plan, an RM Love that kind of annoys me, and that made me hesitant about the PS1, but gave it a shot anyway.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

samfalstaff said:


> I've been curious about these bags, but then I'm also pushing 50 bags right now. So my curiosity will have to wait.


We all have our limits!


----------



## sdkitty

OhHelloDoll said:


> I’m not really much of a flap bag person either. The only I have is a plan, an RM Love that kind of annoys me, and that made me hesitant about the PS1, but gave it a shot anyway.


the PS Keepall had a flap but also an outside pocket and you could carry it with the flap tucked into the bag for easier access but I seem to tire of most of my bags eventually so it's gone


----------



## OhHelloDoll

sdkitty said:


> the PS Keepall had a flap but also an outside pocket and you could carry it with the flap tucked into the bag for easier access but I seem to tire of most of my bags eventually so it's gone


I hear that! I’ve gotten rid of so many bags over the years. Sometimes there are regrets but often it was meant to be.


----------



## samfalstaff

Polene for the past few days


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Polene for the past few days
> View attachment 5420956


elegant lady bag


----------



## JVSXOXO

Eva for an art festival


----------



## JenJBS

JVSXOXO said:


> Eva for an art festival
> 
> View attachment 5423953



Enjoy the art festival!


----------



## JVSXOXO

JenJBS said:


> Enjoy the art festival!



Thank you, we did! It’s always been a family tradition to go every year and this was the first one since the pandemic started and this was also the first time we got to take our son. ☺️


----------



## sdkitty

OhHelloDoll said:


> There are so many sizes I didn't know until I started looking for one! This is a medium. While I'm not, for the most part, a large purse person the medium doesn't feel overly big even though I still have room after I add my things.


I think my keepall was medium but it was a large bag....the large was very large
That lamb leather took a bit more of a beating than most of my bags


----------



## Shelby33

Kooba


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Kooba
> View attachment 5424380


nice
have you been under the bed?


----------



## Antonia

JVSXOXO said:


> Eva for an art festival
> 
> View attachment 5423953


Love this!!!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Antonia said:


> Love this!!!


Thank you, lovely!


----------



## samfalstaff

Traveling with my MJ Natasha


----------



## Shelby33

Yesterday


----------



## Shelby33

SW blue MAM today


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Yesterday
> View attachment 5425531


I love the leather on this Kooba....is the color black or dark blue?    It has a Balenciaga-ish look to the leather.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yesterday
> View attachment 5425531


kooba was one of the first lines I got interested in on the PF...I had a Paige and a Meredith.  Do you know the name of this one?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> kooba was one of the first lines I got interested in on the PF...I had a Paige and a Meredith.  Do you know the name of this one?


Jacinda, but I also had a Paige and a few others.


----------



## Shelby33

Yesterday Chloe


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I love the leather on this Kooba....is the color black or dark blue?    It has a Balenciaga-ish look to the leather.


It's black and kind of puffy.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Jacinda, but I also had a Paige and a few others.


I liked Paige.    Big bag


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I liked Paige.    Big bag


Me too. I also has an Elisha and a Parker, loved the leather on Elisha.


----------



## sdkitty

Marc jacobs sophia


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> Marc jacobs sophia


That is a beautiful bag!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> That is a beautiful bag!


thank you shelby


----------



## samfalstaff

Opelle Lotus


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Opelle Lotus
> View attachment 5433716


Oh neat...your bag and couch look identical!  I've never heard of this brand....going to check them out now!


----------



## JenJBS

Ted Baker rose gold heart bag for church today.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Oh neat...your bag and couch look identical!  I've never heard of this brand....going to check them out now!


Yeah, I blame the lighting. But it’s a great bag.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Yeah, I blame the lighting. But it’s a great bag.


So I was checking out their bags and oh my, those are all great!  So so tempted to get one!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> So I was checking out their bags and oh my, those are all great!  So so tempted to get one!!!


Really? Which one?


----------



## Antonia

I like yours but also these two:








						Liria Duffle
					

StoryThe Liria Duffle is the perfect work tote. Large enough to accommodate a 17” laptop with room to spare. Padded shoulder straps & optional cross body strap take the weight off. Double stitched, with heavy weight twill lining and extra interior pockets to keep you organized.This bag is made...



					opellecreative.com
				











						Vanda
					

StoryTrue to the vision for Opelle as a collection of minimal organic designs, the Vanda’s namesake is an orchid said to have the most magnificent flowers. This uniquely shaped tote is a modern convertible bag with a spacious slouchy design. The buttery leather is punctuated by an oversized...



					opellecreative.com


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I like yours but also these two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liria Duffle
> 
> 
> StoryThe Liria Duffle is the perfect work tote. Large enough to accommodate a 17” laptop with room to spare. Padded shoulder straps & optional cross body strap take the weight off. Double stitched, with heavy weight twill lining and extra interior pockets to keep you organized.This bag is made...
> 
> 
> 
> opellecreative.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanda
> 
> 
> StoryTrue to the vision for Opelle as a collection of minimal organic designs, the Vanda’s namesake is an orchid said to have the most magnificent flowers. This uniquely shaped tote is a modern convertible bag with a spacious slouchy design. The buttery leather is punctuated by an oversized...
> 
> 
> 
> opellecreative.com


I know someone on here has the top one. Let me see if I can find her posts...
ETA: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...rience-with-deadly-ponies-bags.802189/page-10
post #136


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I know someone on here has the top one. Let me see if I can find her posts...
> ETA: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...rience-with-deadly-ponies-bags.802189/page-10
> post #136


Thanks!!  Did you post more pics of yours somewhere?


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Thanks!!  Did you post more pics of yours somewhere?


I don't think so. I'll do that tomorrow if you want to see more of the Lotus.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I don't think so. I'll do that tomorrow if you want to see more of the Lotus.


I wouldn't mind seeing more pics of that gorgeous bag!  It's nice discovering new brands out there.  Sometimes we stay so laser focused on certain brands but it's nice to expand the horizons!  How do you find the quality of the Opelle?  I wish they offered more colors.  I would love to see some of these in a rich fall color-deep green or cognac.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing more pics of that gorgeous bag!  It's nice discovering new brands out there.  Sometimes we stay so laser focused on certain brands but it's nice to expand the horizons!  How do you find the quality of the Opelle?  I wish they offered more colors.  I would love to see some of these in a rich fall color-deep green or cognac.


Here you go. TBH, the leather is not on par with Black Cat leather, but the stitching and construction are exceptional.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Here you go. TBH, the leather is not on par with Black Cat leather, but the stitching and construction are exceptional.
> View attachment 5436426
> View attachment 5436427
> View attachment 5436428
> View attachment 5436429


OMG I love it!!  I think I like this style better than the other one now that I've seen your photos!!  Thank you for posting!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> OMG I love it!!  I think I like this style better than the other one now that I've seen your photos!!  Thank you for posting!!


Sure! Like you, I wish it came in more colors.


----------



## Sassy

samfalstaff said:


> Sure! Like you, I wish it came in more colors.


Pretty bag! Can you only get it from the Oppelle site or do other retailers carry it?
The second one @Antonia posted reminds me of the Givenchy Nightingale, but at a much lower price point!


----------



## JenJBS

My Fount limited edition sandstone bag.


----------



## samfalstaff

Sassy said:


> Pretty bag! Can you only get it from the Oppelle site or do other retailers carry it?
> The second one @Antonia posted reminds me of the Givenchy Nightingale, but at a much lower price point!


I don’t know.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I don’t know.


@Sassy , I 'Googled' them and there are no other places other than second hand market that sell the brand.  I did see a couple on Poshmark but it's not a common brand so they are few and far between.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5437632


Nice bag Shelby!!  Was this a TRR score?   I'm always tempted by the great prices for the Downtoan lately!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Nice bag Shelby!!  Was this a TRR score?   I'm always tempted by the great prices for the Downtoan lately!!


Yes totally a TRR score!
Went away for a few days, stuffed this, took it to the beach, what a work horse of a bag!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Yes totally a TRR score!
> Went away for a few days, stuffed this, took it to the beach, what a work horse of a bag!


Yes, they are!  I think the style is very classic compared to other YSL bags!!  I don't like bags that are too fussy and this one is easy to use.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Yes totally a TRR score!
> Went away for a few days, stuffed this, took it to the beach, what a work horse of a bag!



Hope you had a wonderful time at the beach!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Hope you had a wonderful time at the beach!


Thank you! I wasn't embarrassed at all that my daughter brought an inflatable  unicorn boat that fit 6 adults!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5438794


Lovely. What is the brand?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Lovely. What is the brand?


I'm sorry, it's a YSL Downtown tote from 07 or 08.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I'm sorry, it's a YSL Downtown tote from 07 or 08.


Is the leather thick and/or soft?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Is the leather thick and/or soft?


The leather is soft, pebbled, and light, it's buffalo. The other totes that did not have the front pocket were deer.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## babibarbie

samfalstaff said:


> The leather is incredibly soft with a subtle pebbly texture. (The feel of the leather reminds me of a bag - a brown MAB - that I have for sale so I won't add a link or pic to it.) That said, there is something about Hammitt leather that I have never encountered with any RM bag - the lack of a leather smell. In fact, there is almost a plasticy smell with Hammitt leather. I had to leave my Hammitt bag alone for a couple of months to "offgas" for a bit. It's supposedly 100% leather so I really don't understand why there would be a plasticy smell.


Omg im a leather addicted and I own 1 hammitt tote and 4 hammitt north wallets and they have a heaven leather smell!!!! Even their Nubuck leather its so soft and smells sooo good leather ❤️


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Hammit Daniel yesterday at work
> View attachment 5236315


I have needed a Hammitt for 2 years!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5439315


This picture is so pretty. Makes me want one of these bags!


----------



## samfalstaff

babibarbie said:


> Omg im a leather addicted and I own 1 hammitt tote and 4 hammitt north wallets and they have a heaven leather smell!!!! Even their Nubuck leather its so soft and smells sooo good leather ❤️


Glad to hear it! Mine doesn't smell like anything at all now.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> This picture is so pretty. Makes me want one of these bags!


Thanks! I was surprised at how much I love it. It's very slouchy and just a cool bag. There's another one in light blue I kind of want...


----------



## Shelby33

Linea Pelle 08


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Linea Pelle 08
> 
> View attachment 5572500



Beautiful!  I'd be paranoid to get it dirty but I really like the color!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Beautiful!  I'd be paranoid to get it dirty but I really like the color!


This is the bag I sprayed with the Kiwi stuff luckily before the cat threw up on it. Don't be aftaid of light colors! 
Also these LP bags from then are all washed lambskin and can be washed in the machine if needed. I wish they were still around, I mean they are but now it is LP Blue and not real leather. Maybe that's why I got this for 10.00 haha.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> This is the bag I sprayed with the Kiwi stuff luckily before the cat threw up on it. Don't be aftaid of light colors!
> Also these LP bags from then are all washed lambskin and can be washed in the machine if needed. I wish they were still around, I mean they are but now it is LP Blue and not real leather. Maybe that's why I got this for 10.00 haha.



I'll have to look at the pre-owned LP bags! I've always liked this style. and you're right about light colors... some can be cleaned up and they sure are beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> I'll have to look at the pre-owned LP bags! I've always liked this style. and you're right about light colors... some can be cleaned up and they sure are beautiful!


The leather is very thick and sooo soft! 
I am now regretting getting rid of two others I had. I really want a red one!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Showing my Kira some love this week. I didn’t want the hubby to think that I don’t appreciate my Mother’s Day gift since I’ve been buying and wearing other bags since then. Not that he pays much attention to what I’m carrying, which is probably for the better anyways! 


I ran to the mall on my lunch yesterday just to get out of the house and to take a peek at the Coach Cassie 19 in person. Absolutely loved it, but I was able to exercise enough willpower to resist, especially because I’m a deal shopper. It was fun to see all of the other bags that I’ve only ever seen online and the SA who showed me the Cassie was very nice to talk to. I really need to get out more!


----------



## Antonia

JVSXOXO said:


> Showing my Kira some love this week. I didn’t want the hubby to think that I don’t appreciate my Mother’s Day gift since I’ve been buying and wearing other bags since then. Not that he pays much attention to what I’m carrying, which is probably for the better anyways!
> View attachment 5572686
> 
> I ran to the mall on my lunch yesterday just to get out of the house and to take a peek at the Coach Cassie 19 in person. Absolutely loved it, but I was able to exercise enough willpower to resist, especially because I’m a deal shopper. It was fun to see all of the other bags that I’ve only ever seen online and the SA who showed me the Cassie was very nice to talk to. I really need to get out more!


OMG this Tory bag is


----------



## JVSXOXO

Antonia said:


> OMG this Tory bag is


Thank you, lovely! I do adore it.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> This is the bag I sprayed with the Kiwi stuff luckily before the cat threw up on it. Don't be aftaid of light colors!
> Also these LP bags from then are all washed lambskin and can be washed in the machine if needed. I wish they were still around, I mean they are but now it is LP Blue and not real leather. Maybe that's why I got this for 10.00 haha.


ten dollars - wow....but yours is the washed lambskin, not the LP Blue?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> ten dollars - wow....but yours is the washed lambskin, not the LP Blue?


Yes it's LP, LP blue is not leather and I only will ever have leather.


			https://posh.mk/5xCwNjngSrb


----------



## Shelby33

Linea Pelle Dylan Medium Tote


----------



## Shelby33

Hayden Harnett Lorca


----------



## LipglossedX

Not super exciting, but my two most used bags this summer…. PS1+ Tiny and Longchamp Club tote for hauling extra things.


----------



## Shelby33

A few days ago
Hayden Harnett Havana hobo


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> A few days ago
> Hayden Harnett Havana hobo
> 
> View attachment 5577402


I love your HH collection!  Oh....you need to do a collection photo!!


----------



## JVSXOXO

LipglossedX said:


> Not super exciting, but my two most used bags this summer…. PS1+ Tiny and Longchamp Club tote for hauling extra things.
> 
> View attachment 5575626


Love that PS1! So edgy.


----------



## LipglossedX

JVSXOXO said:


> Love that PS1! So edgy.



I think I want another in a color! It's a great bag.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> I think I want another in a color! It's a great bag.


What color!?


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> What color!?



Not sure! Just going to casually see what pops up pre-loved.


----------



## Shelby33

Hayden Harnett Havana hobo


----------



## Shelby33

Marc Jacob's Sweet Punk pouchette 2006


----------



## JVSXOXO

I wore my Malbec Edie to pick up my new Cassie 19 at the Coach store. The SA that I chatted with last time loved the color. But I moved into my new bag right away.


----------



## laurenrr




----------



## Shelby33

Anja Flint Morgan bag 2006


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Anja Flint Morgan bag 2006
> 
> View attachment 5613489


I'm not familiar with these.  very nice.....looks soft


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I'm not familiar with these.  very nice.....looks soft


I think she was an Indie designer, clothes and bags, says "Made in USA". Very soft. I'm pretty sure Britney Spears had one and her's was a gorgeous green color.


----------



## Stormy Heart

Shelby33 said:


> This was originally a sort of plum color, I used some shoe cream to get this color.
> They did have a cobalt bag with gunmetal HW that was very close.


So many questions. How did the shoe cream work out for you ? What brand ?
 I imagine it deposited pigment but has it worn off with use ? 
Blues notoriously fade, especially with UV exposure.
  I'd like to see an updated photo. Also the chain strap was borrowed from another bag, not original. That's actually one of the wonders of the removable dog clips vs fixed straps. Options !


----------



## JenJBS

Ina bag by Behno.


----------



## Shelby33

Stormy Heart said:


> So many questions. How did the shoe cream work out for you ? What brand ?
> I imagine it deposited pigment but has it worn off with use ?
> Blues notoriously fade, especially with UV exposure.
> I'd like to see an updated photo. Also the chain strap was borrowed from another bag, not original. That's actually one of the wonders of the removable dog clips vs fixed straps. Options !


Hi Stormy, I feel like I know you from all of the LP and HH threads!
I don't like dyes, especially unstable blues. This was a few different shoe creams mixed to get this color. I use lots of different brands, Tarrago, Kelly's, whatever I can find the color for. One of the colors on this bag is metallic.
I took more pictures yesterday in sun and shade. The bottom two are to show water on the bag but no color on the cloth.
LP is lamb and absorbs the color pretty well, you can use as many coats as you want but you HAVE to really buff each one.
If I use a baby wipe and rub vigorously the shoe cream can come off.
The handles are different because one of the original handles were ruined, so I had to make 2 more using the xbody strap. They aren't that good, I'm not really a leather worker at all but they are holding up well. Especially considering the amount of crap I carry around.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Ina bag by Behno.
> 
> View attachment 5630566


What a beautiful photo¡!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Hi Stormy, I feel like I know you from all of the LP and HH threads!
> I don't like dyes, especially unstable blues. This was a few different shoe creams mixed to get this color. I use lots of different brands, Tarrago, Kelly's, whatever I can find the color for. One of the colors on this bag is metallic.
> I took more pictures yesterday in sun and shade. The bottom two are to show water on the bag but no color on the cloth.
> LP is lamb and absorbs the color pretty well, you can use as many coats as you want but you HAVE to really buff each one.
> If I use a baby wipe and rub vigorously the shoe cream can come off.
> The handles are different because one of the original handles were ruined, so I had to make 2 more using the xbody strap. They aren't that good, I'm not really a leather worker at all but they are holding up well. Especially considering the amount of crap I carry around.
> 
> View attachment 5630836
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630837
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630839
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630840


you're great at rehabbing bags


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> you're great at rehabbing bags


But there were many sacrificed bags in the process! But thank you!!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> What a beautiful photo¡!!


Thank you, Shelby!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LV Montsouris 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
backpack


----------



## Stormy Heart

Shelby33 said:


> Hi Stormy, I feel like I know you from all of the LP and HH threads!
> I don't like dyes, especially unstable blues. This was a few different shoe creams mixed to get this color. I use lots of different brands, Tarrago, Kelly's, whatever I can find the color for. One of the colors on this bag is metallic.
> I took more pictures yesterday in sun and shade. The bottom two are to show water on the bag but no color on the cloth.
> LP is lamb and absorbs the color pretty well, you can use as many coats as you want but you HAVE to really buff each one.
> If I use a baby wipe and rub vigorously the shoe cream can come off.
> The handles are different because one of the original handles were ruined, so I had to make 2 more using the xbody strap. They aren't that good, I'm not really a leather worker at all but they are holding up well. Especially considering the amount of crap I carry around.
> 
> View attachment 5630836
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630837
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630839
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630840





Shelby33 said:


> Hi Stormy, I feel like I know you from all of the LP and HH threads!
> I don't like dyes, especially unstable blues. This was a few different shoe creams mixed to get this color. I use lots of different brands, Tarrago, Kelly's, whatever I can find the color for. One of the colors on this bag is metallic.
> I took more pictures yesterday in sun and shade. The bottom two are to show water on the bag but no color on the cloth.
> LP is lamb and absorbs the color pretty well, you can use as many coats as you want but you HAVE to really buff each one.
> If I use a baby wipe and rub vigorously the shoe cream can come off.
> The handles are different because one of the original handles were ruined, so I had to make 2 more using the xbody strap. They aren't that good, I'm not really a leather worker at all but they are holding up well. Especially considering the amount of crap I carry around.
> 
> View attachment 5630836
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630837
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630839
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630840


----------



## Stormy Heart

thanks Shelby
Wowza ! This belongs in the LP Care thread 




__





						CARE and FEEDING of LINEA PELLE
					

Here we can gather & keep all our notes on LP CARE: What works, what doesn't, what to watch out for.




					forum.purseblog.com
				



You did a great job on the straps ! Aren't rivets fun ?
LP are not lambskin. They are tumbled cowhide.








Shelby33 said:


> Hi Stormy, I feel like I know you from all of the LP and HH threads!
> I don't like dyes, especially unstable blues. This was a few different shoe creams mixed to get this color. I use lots of different brands, Tarrago, Kelly's, whatever I can find the color for. One of the colors on this bag is metallic.
> I took more pictures yesterday in sun and shade. The bottom two are to show water on the bag but no color on the cloth.
> LP is lamb and absorbs the color pretty well, you can use as many coats as you want but you HAVE to really buff each one.
> If I use a baby wipe and rub vigorously the shoe cream can come off.
> The handles are different because one of the original handles were ruined, so I had to make 2 more using the xbody strap. They aren't that good, I'm not really a leather worker at all but they are holding up well. Especially considering the amount of stuff I carry.


----------



## Shelby33

Stormy Heart said:


> thanks Shelby
> Wowza ! This belongs in the LP Care thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CARE and FEEDING of LINEA PELLE
> 
> 
> Here we can gather & keep all our notes on LP CARE: What works, what doesn't, what to watch out for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did a great job on the straps ! Aren't rivets fun ?
> LP are not lambskin. They are tumbled cowhide.


Well now I am completely confused, if you do a search "Linea Pelle washed lamb" the consensus was that they were?


----------



## Stormy Heart

Shelby33 said:


> Well now I am completely confused, if you do a search "Linea Pelle washed lamb" the consensus was that they were?


Sorry. Yes. Some were. And not all were treated the same. You'll find standard finished leather and suede in the line as well, some hair on calf, embossed leathers, etc. Lamb is very thin, lightweight, and easily damaged. Every leather type has distinctive natural texture.


----------



## Shelby33

Stormy Heart said:


> Sorry. Yes. Some were. And not all were treated the same. You'll find standard finished leather and suede in the line as well, some hair on calf, embossed leathers, etc. Lamb is very thin, lightweight, and easily damaged. Every leather type has distinctive natural texture.


I think the reason why this worked for that bag had to do with the finish, or lack of, a finish. 
Do you still have any of your LPs? I remember you had a beautiful leaf bag. And an emerald from HH.


----------



## Stormy Heart

Oh yeah !
  You remember that ? My Leaf is an expandable Dylan shoulder/crossbody,  so much that I have it in Crimson and an amazing RailRoad Stripe canvas version with leather trim, which is my special pet. Great travelers !
 Your leather started as enzyme washed and tumbled, drum dyed so a very good candidate for refreshing color, & accepting conditioners. You can identify drum dyed leather by seeing the color through the full thickness, an expensive process.
(Cheap leathers of any kind are only stiffly painted on the outside, the inside will be a light skin color, seams may be purposefully hidden, cracks along the edges and worst of all plastic sealants.) 
Check any raw edges, should be same color and sueded.
 I have an extensive LP personal collection, including OOAK samples and some rare limited editions and a few from the very first LPs that Mira produced that were nylon and embroidered !
Now that they have almost quit retail, I could open a museum ! Rough Roses brand was Wyn Katz offshoot brand after he and Mira split up. Those were a hybrid of LP using the same manufacturers but fancier designs (like original Isabella Fiore style). RR had the most beautiful custom hardware you can imagine but tended toward lighterweight leather.  Gorgeous stuff.
Value for quality is unmatched. Workmanship is high end, due to close association with factories, and the best leather sources in the world. With practice, you can recognize Italian, Argentinian, USA, and Columbian leather blindfolded. Anything less is not worth any price, no matter what logo is showing off, although I admit a couple Michael Kors are ok but I removed the ostentatious identifiers before use.
 HH Havana is one of the three best handbag designs ever created. It was however a knockoff from another designer 
The other 2 are of course LP Dylan messenger and Isabella Fiore Angelina.
I wear belt bags, XBods, carry satchels, weekenders, or whatever an outing requires.
My good luck (positive things happen !) purse is one that LP could not afford to carry beyond 2 seasons (it was too expensive to produce further to expand the line beyond clutch and satchel). Broke my heart, lol.


----------



## Shelby33

Stormy Heart said:


> Oh yeah !
> You remember that ? My Leaf is an expandable Dylan shoulder/crossbody,  so much that I have it in Crimson and an amazing RailRoad Stripe canvas version with leather trim, which is my special pet. Great travelers !
> Your leather started as enzyme washed and tumbled, drum dyed so a very good candidate for refreshing color, & accepting conditioners. You can identify drum dyed leather by seeing the color through the full thickness, an expensive process.
> (Cheap leathers of any kind are only stiffly painted on the outside, the inside will be a light skin color, seams may be purposefully hidden, cracks along the edges and worst of all plastic sealants.)
> Check any raw edges, should be same color and sueded.
> I have an extensive LP personal collection, including OOAK samples and some rare limited editions and a few from the very first LPs that Mira produced that were nylon and embroidered !
> Now that they have almost quit retail, I could open a museum ! Rough Roses brand was Wyn Katz offshoot brand after he and Mira split up. Those were a hybrid of LP using the same manufacturers but fancier designs (like original Isabella Fiore style). RR had the most beautiful custom hardware you can imagine but tended toward lighterweight leather.  Gorgeous stuff.
> Value for quality is unmatched. Workmanship is high end, due to close association with factories, and the best leather sources in the world. With practice, you can recognize Italian, Argentinian, USA, and Columbian leather blindfolded. Anything less is not worth any price, no matter what logo is showing off, although I admit a couple Michael Kors are ok but I removed the ostentatious identifiers before use.
> HH Havana is one of the three best handbag designs ever created. It was however a knockoff from another designer
> The other 2 are of course LP Dylan messenger and Isabella Fiore Angelina.
> I wear belt bags, XBods, carry satchels, weekenders, or whatever an outing requires.
> My good luck (positive things happen !) purse is one that LP could not afford to carry beyond 2 seasons (it was too expensive to produce further to expand the line beyond clutch and satchel). Broke my heart, lol.


I'm glad you still have your LPS! I have a few left but really miss my Samantha. 
HH Havana was a knock off? I wonder what of? 
I have a black luxe, gave my mom a green one and my sister a purple one!


----------



## Stormy Heart

Shelby33 said:


> I'm glad you still have your LPS! I have a few left but really miss my Samantha.
> HH Havana was a knock off? I wonder what of?
> I have a black luxe, gave my mom a green one and my sister a purple one!


Luxe is the holy grail Havana ! *grey Zeus for rainy days. They have such good organization that's it's a cinch to switch bags, avoid searching for stuff.
How sweet of you to share favorite things with your mom and sister. 

Samantha is the one I begged LP to make in a shoulder version.
- Never ever giving up my Sammies -
Black, brown, mustard, and Red 
The extra special leather, custom lining & covered pyramid studs were too labor intensive to produce further within their retail price range. Other brands at the time were double the price for equivalent quality (e.g Chloe, RMinkoff, etc )
+the last few retail available LPs are raw unlined good quality full thickness drum dyed suede. Still great design and detail. The Brand has changed focus.  
LP stayed under the radar, but that's part of the beauty.
HH's star sadly crashed and burned. So much drama, hate to see suppliers and manufacturers getting stiffed in bankruptcy. Horrible customer support and weird outside sales (mansplained as a mistake) foreshadowed the demise. The brand name was sold and nothing about the new brand is comparable to originals.
What we have from the Golden years should be enjoyed. 
Anything unique, practical, & well made stands the test of time.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Stormy Heart said:


> Oh yeah !
> You remember that ? My Leaf is an expandable Dylan shoulder/crossbody,  so much that I have it in Crimson and an amazing RailRoad Stripe canvas version with leather trim, which is my special pet. Great travelers !
> Your leather started as enzyme washed and tumbled, drum dyed so a very good candidate for refreshing color, & accepting conditioners. You can identify drum dyed leather by seeing the color through the full thickness, an expensive process.
> (Cheap leathers of any kind are only stiffly painted on the outside, the inside will be a light skin color, seams may be purposefully hidden, cracks along the edges and worst of all plastic sealants.)
> Check any raw edges, should be same color and sueded.
> I have an extensive LP personal collection, including OOAK samples and some rare limited editions and a few from the very first LPs that Mira produced that were nylon and embroidered !
> Now that they have almost quit retail, I could open a museum ! Rough Roses brand was Wyn Katz offshoot brand after he and Mira split up. Those were a hybrid of LP using the same manufacturers but fancier designs (like original Isabella Fiore style). RR had the most beautiful custom hardware you can imagine but tended toward lighterweight leather.  Gorgeous stuff.
> Value for quality is unmatched. Workmanship is high end, due to close association with factories, and the best leather sources in the world. With practice, you can recognize Italian, Argentinian, USA, and Columbian leather blindfolded. Anything less is not worth any price, no matter what logo is showing off, although I admit a couple Michael Kors are ok but I removed the ostentatious identifiers before use.
> HH Havana is one of the three best handbag designs ever created. It was however a knockoff from another designer
> The other 2 are of course LP Dylan messenger and Isabella Fiore Angelina.
> I wear belt bags, XBods, carry satchels, weekenders, or whatever an outing requires.
> My good luck (positive things happen !) purse is one that LP could not afford to carry beyond 2 seasons (it was too expensive to produce further to expand the line beyond clutch and satchel). Broke my heart, lol.


I bought a Rough Roses satchel last year off of Poshmark remembering it was mentioned on here back in the day. I was surprised how lightweight it was and I love the custom rose hardware! You can definitely tell it was from awhile back since the exterior pocket no longer fits a smartphone, but would probably have fit my old flip phone or even a Blackberry lol. 



I think the bag I got had leather that was a little dry from lack of use/maintenance over the years but some conditioning and more regular use has it feeling better.


----------



## Shelby33

poizenisxkandee said:


> I bought a Rough Roses satchel last year off of Poshmark remembering it was mentioned on here back in the day. I was surprised how lightweight it was and I love the custom rose hardware! You can definitely tell it was from awhile back since the exterior pocket no longer fits a smartphone, but would probably have fit my old flip phone or even a Blackberry lol.
> 
> View attachment 5638227
> 
> I think the bag I got had leather that was a little dry from lack of use/maintenance over the years but some conditioning and more regular use has it feeling better.


I love that bag!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Speedy 30 today.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Speedy 30 today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648119


nice bag and I love the fireplace


----------



## JVSXOXO

How’s everyone doing? It’s been a while but my life is settling down some after a major transition. 

I’m really glad that I came across a couple new-to-me designers like RM earlier this year! I love my 2 Edies.  Coach sucked me back in though and I just bought my second Cassie 19! This and my Malbec Edie will likely be my go-to bags for the winter.


----------



## Antonia

JVSXOXO said:


> How’s everyone doing? It’s been a while but my life is settling down some after a major transition.
> 
> I’m really glad that I came across a couple new-to-me designers like RM earlier this year! I love my 2 Edies.  Coach sucked me back in though and I just bought my second Cassie 19! This and my Malbec Edie will likely be my go-to bags for the winter.
> 
> View attachment 5656083


Wow, love these!!  Congrats!!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Antonia said:


> Wow, love these!!  Congrats!!


Thank you, lovely! I really had to hunt this bag down and I’m so glad to have it. I actually have a second one on the way because it randomly came back in stock while I was calling around trying to find one to be transferred to my store. I didn’t think my online order would actually go through but it did.


----------



## Shelby33

Chloé


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Oh tell me about the Yellowstone bag? Is the the on Beth is always carrying? Okay, I’m not carrying the bag today but it’s coming and can’t wait to share it!! I think it’s nuts purchasing it but ever since I saw Beth wearing it I’ve been obsessed!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Oh tell me about the Yellowstone bag? Is the the on Beth is always carrying? Okay, I’m not carrying the bag today but it’s coming and can’t wait to share it!! I think it’s nuts purchasing it but ever since I saw Beth wearing it I’ve been obsessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663345
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663343
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663344


I love her style....what bag is this....looks similar to BV


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> I love her style....what bag is this....looks similar to BV


I love her style too! The bag is made by CAMPOMAGGI.
​


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I love her style too! The bag is made by CAMPOMAGGI.
> ​


hope you love it....I looks big but you don't mind a big bag, right?
she actually inspired me to go look for a hobo a year or so ago....mine isn't anywhere close to a dupe for hers


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> hope you love it....I looks big but you don't mind a big bag, right?
> she actually inspired me to go look for a hobo a year or so ago....mine isn't anywhere close to a dupe for hers


Hope I love it too. The bag is returnable so there is that if I get it and it’s not love. Looks big which is ok since I love big bags. That weave in the bag really got me. The bag in the show just seems so smooshy and love the way it slings over her shoulder.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Hope I love it too. The bag is returnable so there is that if I get it and it’s not love. Looks big which is ok since I love big bags. That weave in the bag really got me. The bag in the show just seems so smooshy and love the way it slings over her shoulder.


I actually bought a woven hobo when I was on my quest for a Beth bag.  I was one of those TJ Maxx made in Italy brands.  I retured it.  I think a big part of the reason was I felt like I wasn't going to value it being an off brand (silly, right?).  also maybe it was a bit large for me.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> I actually bought a woven hobo when I was on my quest for a Beth bag.  I was one of those TJ Maxx made in Italy brands.  I retured it.  I think a big part of the reason was I felt like I wasn't going to value it being an off brand (silly, right?).  also maybe it was a bit large for me.


Nope not silly at all! I looked at similar bags or inspired Beth bags but just wasn’t the same to me and wasn’t all that interested. when this bag popped up on shop the scenes I had to have it lol


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Nope not silly at all! I looked at similar bags or inspired Beth bags but just wasn’t the same to me and wasn’t all that interested. when this bag popped up on shop the scenes I had to have it lol


hope you love it....I'm not generally a hobo fan...I like the look but not the fishing around
I got this MJ one---the outside pocket is helpful but not that much like Beth's bags


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> hope you love it....I'm not generally a hobo fan...I like the look but not the fishing around
> I got this MJ one---the outside pocket is helpful but not that much like Beth's bags
> 
> View attachment 5663379


Love the color of the bag and I bet having that outside pocket is really nice though.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Love the color of the bag and I bet having that outside pocket is really nice though.


yes, that pocket is very roomy and easy to get in and out of - just has a snap in the middle, which you can keep closed and still access your stuff
And the bag, while a light color, doesn't get dirty - the pebbled leather


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Oh tell me about the Yellowstone bag? Is the the on Beth is always carrying? Okay, I’m not carrying the bag today but it’s coming and can’t wait to share it!! I think it’s nuts purchasing it but ever since I saw Beth wearing it I’ve been obsessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663345
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663343
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663344


Nice!!! Did you buy this direct from Campomaggi??  I've admired their bags for some time but have never taken the plunge!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Nice!!! Did you buy this direct from Campomaggi??  I've admired their bags for some time but have never taken the plunge!!


No, I couldn’t find it on their website I have been searching for months. Then I came across this site for Yellowstone called shop the scenes. 
Here is where I purchased from. 








						Beth's Black Leather Studded Handbag Made In Italy By Campomaggi
					

Add the finishing touch to your outfit with this chic and distinctive black leather bag. Featuring a modern silhouette and eye-catching metallic accents, this bag slips elegance in with simplicity to make the perfect complement for any ensemble. Note: Product will ship around December 12th.




					shopthescenes.com


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> No, I couldn’t find it on their website I have been searching for months. Then I came across this site for Yellowstone called shop the scenes.
> Here is where I purchased from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beth's Black Leather Studded Handbag Made In Italy By Campomaggi
> 
> 
> Add the finishing touch to your outfit with this chic and distinctive black leather bag. Featuring a modern silhouette and eye-catching metallic accents, this bag slips elegance in with simplicity to make the perfect complement for any ensemble. Note: Product will ship around December 12th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shopthescenes.com


when I did a quick search for that brand I got an Italian site with prices in Lire


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> No, I couldn’t find it on their website I have been searching for months. Then I came across this site for Yellowstone called shop the scenes.
> Here is where I purchased from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beth's Black Leather Studded Handbag Made In Italy By Campomaggi
> 
> 
> Add the finishing touch to your outfit with this chic and distinctive black leather bag. Featuring a modern silhouette and eye-catching metallic accents, this bag slips elegance in with simplicity to make the perfect complement for any ensemble. Note: Product will ship around December 12th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shopthescenes.com


Good sleuthing on your part!!!!!!!!!!!  You manifested it, so it's a keeper!!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> No, I couldn’t find it on their website I have been searching for months. Then I came across this site for Yellowstone called shop the scenes.
> Here is where I purchased from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beth's Black Leather Studded Handbag Made In Italy By Campomaggi
> 
> 
> Add the finishing touch to your outfit with this chic and distinctive black leather bag. Featuring a modern silhouette and eye-catching metallic accents, this bag slips elegance in with simplicity to make the perfect complement for any ensemble. Note: Product will ship around December 12th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shopthescenes.com


it's not huge....and for that price, quality should be good....look foward to pics.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Hope I love it too. The bag is returnable so there is that if I get it and it’s not love. Looks big which is ok since I love big bags. That weave in the bag really got me. The bag in the show just seems so smooshy and love the way it slings over her shoulder.


And I'm sure the leather smells divine!!!  Can't wait for your reveal!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Jeepgurl76 said:


> No, I couldn’t find it on their website I have been searching for months. Then I came across this site for Yellowstone called shop the scenes.
> Here is where I purchased from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beth's Black Leather Studded Handbag Made In Italy By Campomaggi
> 
> 
> Add the finishing touch to your outfit with this chic and distinctive black leather bag. Featuring a modern silhouette and eye-catching metallic accents, this bag slips elegance in with simplicity to make the perfect complement for any ensemble. Note: Product will ship around December 12th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shopthescenes.com


Here is the  link on the brand site when it was originally for sale. Not sure how I never found this before. 








						Edera
					

Large single-strap shoulder bag in black leather with “Edera” weave with decorated shoulder strap




					www.campomaggi.com


----------



## laurenrr

Wanted to show you ladies this cute little Coach bag


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Wanted to show you ladies this cute little Coach bag
> 
> View attachment 5671083


I love it!!!


----------



## Antonia

laurenrr said:


> Wanted to show you ladies this cute little Coach bag
> 
> View attachment 5671083


So cute!!!


----------

